# Andrea Pirlo



## pennyhill (27 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea Pirlo

Nato il: 19 maggio 1979

Ruolo: Centrocampista

Altezza: 177 cm

Peso: 68 kg


_Ho ammirato un giocatore fantastico che fa quello che vuole con il pallone tra i piedi e aiuta la squadra anche in copertura. Questo giocatore è Pirlo_. 

*Johan Cruyff*

_È il più brasiliano dei giocatori europei. Ritmo, tecnica, senso della posizione, geometrie. Fantastico. E’ il primo giocatore che vorrei nella mia squadra dei sogni_

*Carlos Dunga*

_Uno Zico piazzato davanti alla difesa_

*Carlos Alberto Parreira*

_Al mondo non esiste nessuno forte come lui_

*Carlo Ancelotti*



*Andrea Pirlo* nasce a Flero, Brescia, il 19 maggio 1979. Dopo aver mosso i primi passi in piccole società del bresciano, come il Flero e la Voluntas, a tredici anni entra nel settore giovanile del Brescia. Con le rondinelle Pirlo vince il torneo di Viareggio nel 1996. Quella è probabilmente una delle migliori nidiate di sempre del settore giovanile del Brescia, in quella squadra infatti trovavano spazio anche Diana (13 presenze in nazionale) Baronio e Bonazzoli (una presenza a testa con la nazionale maggiore)

Pirlo fa il suo esordio in prima squadra, e in Serie A, il 21 maggio 1995, due giorni dopo aver compiuto sedici anni, nel corso di Reggiana 2-0 Brescia, sostituendo Marco Schenardi a dieci minuti dal termine della gara.
Nella stagione successiva non colleziona alcuna presenza, mentre nella stagione 1996-97 gioca 17 partite segnando due reti, il Brescia viene promosso in Serie A.
Alla sua prima vera stagione nella massima serie, Pirlo gioca con continuità, anche se partendo spesso dalla panchina nella prima parte di stagione. Alla sesta giornata realizza il suo primo gol in serie A, in un Brescia 4-0 Vicenza, suo l'ultimo gol della gara. A fine stagione saranno 29 le presenze di Pirlo condite da 4 gol.

Nonostante la retrocessione del Brescia, Pirlo è comunque riuscito a mettere in mostra il suo talento e a fine stagione viene acquistato dall'Inter per 11 miliardi di lire. In estate sembra destinato a passare in prestito al Bologna nell'operazione che porterà Baggio all’Inter, ma alla fine resta a Milano nonostante l’Inter concluda comunque positivamente l’acquisto del _divin codino_.Nonostante qualche buona prestazione iniziale, Pirlo fatica a trovare spazio da protagonista e chiude la stagione con 32 partite ufficiali giocate, ma con soli 979 minuti giocati.

Nella stagione 1999/2000, i nerazzurri decidono quindi di trovare una soluzione che possa garantire un impiego più continuo per il giovane trequartista bresciano, che viene mandato in prestito alla Reggina.
La squadra calabrese è una formazione neopromossa alla sua prima storica stagione in Serie A. 
A Reggio Pirlo ritrova l’amico Baronio, anche lui rimbalzato dal primo vero grande approccio con il grande calcio, nella Lazio, e bisognoso di giocare.
La Reggina nona a quattro giornate dal termine, si salverà con un paio di turni di anticipo, guidata dalle prestazioni di giovani come Pirlo e Kallon, ma soprattutto da uno straordinario Baronio in mezzo al campo.

In estate Pirlo e Baronio sono grandi protagonisti anche nell'*Europeo Under 21* in Slovacchia, a decidere la finale con la Repubblica Ceca sarà proprio *una doppietta di Pirlo*, che così consegna il titolo agli azzurrini allenati da Marco Tardelli. Pochi mesi più tardi lo stesso gruppo proverà a conquistare una medaglia alle Olimpiadi di Sydney, ma l’Italia dovrà fermarsi ai quarti contro gli spagnoli grandi favoriti, che alla fine però conquisteranno l’argento sconfitti in finale dal Camerun di Eto’o e Mboma. 

Dopo la stagione alla Reggina e l’affermazione con l’Under, Pirlo sembra pronto a ritagliarsi un ruolo da protagonista anche con l’Inter, ma per i nerazzurri sarà una stagione tutta in salita, che inizia con la clamorosa eliminazione nei preliminari di Champions League ad opera dei modesti svedesi dell’Helsingborg, la sconfitta nella supercoppa italiana con la Lazio per 4-3, e la sconfitta per 2-1 a Reggio Calabria costano la panchina a Marcello Lippi. 

Il presidente dell’Inter Moratti decide di affidare la panchina a Marco Tardelli, l’allenatore che soli pochi mesi prima aveva affidato la sua Under 21 proprio a Pirlo, sembra quindi il momento giusto per il talento bresciano per poter trovare più spazio, in realtà sarà l’inizio della fine della sua esperienza nerazzurra. 

Tardelli infatti preferisci affidarsi a giocatori più esperti, e i numeri di Pirlo quando arriva la sosta invernale sono impietosi, con 8 partite giocate per un totale di 326 minuti. L’Inter decide quindi di mandare nuovamente il giocatore in prestito, e Pirlo fa ritorno nella sua Brescia. 
In realtà anche nella squadra allenata da Carletto Mazzone, sembra esserci come possibilità solo quella di fare da vice di quel Roberto Baggio che già aveva incontrato all’Inter, e che ora ha 34 anni. Nelle prime partite infatti, complice l’assenza di Baggio infortunato, Pirlo gioca da seconda punta al fianco di Dario Hübner.
Con il rientro di Baggio, non volendo rinuncia alla qualità di Pirlo, Mazzone decide di provare il giovane trequartista bresciano in una nuova posizione, da regista davanti la difesa. 
Pirlo nel nuovo ruolo convince, e proprio da un suo lancio nasce lo splendido gol di Baggio che all'86° consentirà al Brescia di pareggiare in casa della Juventus. Ad inizio aprile però un infortunio chiuderà la sua stagione con un paio di mesi di anticipo.

Nell'estate del 2001, non credendo più nel giocatore, l’Inter cede il giocatore al Milan per 35 miliardi di lire, in quella che sembra più un operazione per aggiustare i bilanci delle due società, che un operazione con un utilità tecnica. Il Milan, comunque, per bocca dell’amministratore delegato Adriano Galliani, smorza subito ogni voce su una possibile nuova partenza dell’ormai 22enne Pirlo, annunciando che il giocatore resterà a disposizione del nuovo allenatore Terim.

Partendo con il posto di vice Rui Costa, Pirlo fatica a trovare spazio, la situazione migliora con l’arrivo sulla panchina del Milan di Carlo Ancelotti, ma Pirlo continua comunque ad essere una seconda scelta.
La stagione 2002/03 sarà quella della svolta per Pirlo, che in estate, complice anche la partenza di Albertini, chiede al mister Ancelotti di provarlo nella posizione in cui l’aveva provato Mazzone a Brescia, Ancelotti acconsente. 
Pirlo nel nuovo (vecchio) ruolo si trova subito a proprio aggio, e sarà una grande fortuna per il Milan di Ancelotti, che con Pirlo in cabina di regia in cinque anni conquisterà: *due Champions League, due Supercoppe Europee, un campionato, una Supercoppa italiana, un Mondiale per Club e una coppa Italia*.
Non sono mancanti anche “dolori” dal punto di vista sportiva, come la finale di Istanbul, l’Intercontinentale con il Boca, e la disfatta di La Coruña.

Nel frattempo Pirlo si afferma anche in nazionale. Nel 2004 prende parte al suo primo grande torneo internazionale partecipando all’Europeo. Trapattoni commissario tecnico dal 2000, dopo le dimissioni di Dino Zoff, inizialmente non sembra molto convinto delle prestazione del bresciano, decide comunque di provarlo a pochi mesi dall'Europeo e alla fine lo convoca. Rimasto in panchina nella prima partita con la Danimarca, Pirlo diventa titolare dopo la squalifica di Totti in seguito allo sputo a Poulsen. Sfortunatamente la spedizione azzurra terminerà la propria avventura nella fase a gironi.
*Sarà il Mondiale del 2006* a consacrare Pirlo e gli altri grandi giocatori italiani della sua generazione, con la vittoria in finale ai rigori sulla Francia di Zidane, il primo rigore dell’Italia lo calcerà e realizzerà proprio Pirlo.
Soprattutto è di Pirlo l’assist per il gol di Grosso che sbloccherà la grande semifinale con i padroni di casa della Germania.

Le ultime stagioni rossonere di Pirlo si rivelano opache, per una squadra che disgraziatamente non viene rinnovata dalla dirigenza, e che non mette i propri campioni nella possibilità di esprimersi al meglio.
Alcune scelte tattiche si rivelano poco fortunate, come quella di Leonardo di schierare Pirlo come mediano nel suo 4-2-fantasia.
Al termine della stagione 2010-11, Pirlo conquista il suo secondo scudetto in rossonero, ma in una stagione che lo vede per molto tempo costretto ai box. 
A fine stagione, non trovando l’accordo economico e di durata del contratto con la società, che probabilmente per lui non vede un futuro ad alti livelli, Pirlo e il Milan si separano di comune accordo.

Sorretto da un sistema di gioco capace di esaltarne le caratteristiche, Pirlo a trentatré anni torna ad essere decisivo, e la Juventus conquista lo scudetto battendo nella volata finale proprio il Milan. Nell'estate del 2012, Pirlo si rende protagonista anche di un grande Europeo, che però alla fine vede l’Italia soccombere per 4-0 in finale contro la Spagna campione del Mondo e d’Europa in carica.
Andrea Pirlo è stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti della sua generazione, forse il più forte nel suo ruolo, capace come pochi altri di saper alternare il gioco corto al gioco lungo. Uno dei veri fuoriclasse italiani della sua generazione, *diventato tale nel Milan*.


----------



## iceman. (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto la storia del milan e avro' sempre un bel ricordo di lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2013)

bel topic, per anni è stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti del Mondo...il pallone d'oro si poteva dare nel 2006 o nel 2007 non nel 2012
non sapevo che inizialmente era un trequartista


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatore importantissimo, per anni il migliore del suo ruolo. Un peccato sia andato alla Juventus. Ma la colpa è nostra, non averlo ceduto all'estero prima quand'era già demotivato.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2013)

Nel 2006 fece un mondiale monstre.

Insultatemi ma io il pallone d'oro quest'anno lo avrei dato a lui per la carriera, cioe sempre stato decisivo. Cl milan, mondiale, trascinato una banda di zombi alla finale europpea, decisivo con la rube. Pirlo ha dimostrato di essere un genio decisivo ovunque. Per me il migliore nel suo ruolo negli ultimi 10 anni.

Poi vabbe l'ultima annata sappiamo come era...


Ovviamente oggi si pubblicizzato tanto lui. Nel Milan di ancelotti non veniva manco preso in considerazione, il problema è che in quella squadra tutto funzionava alla perfezione non c'èra una stella era squadra forte e basta


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Un giocatore semplicemente strepitoso, la pecca ? Andava ceduto lui nell'anno della cessione di Kaka'


----------



## SololaMaglia (28 Febbraio 2013)

Gobbo di *****


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2013)

Mah....


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Febbraio 2013)

chi tradisce la maglia non merita rispetto!!pirlo e leonardo non esistono piu!!vanno cancellati dalla storia del milan


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2013)

Già solo per il fatto che dal 2008 al 2011 ha fatto vomitare, poi magicamente alla Rube correva più di quando aveva 20 anni me lo rende il giocatore che più odio in assoluto nella storia del Milan. Gli auguro il peggio da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> chi tradisce la maglia non merita rispetto!!pirlo e leonardo non esistono piu!!vanno cancellati dalla storia del milan



Leonardo è stato trattato come una pezza da piedi.


A Berlusconi è stata veramente bene che Leonardo sia andato all'Inter, si meritava di perdere lo scudetto contro di lui.
Sto clown.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Leonardo è stato trattato come una pezza da piedi.
> 
> 
> A Berlusconi è stata veramente bene che Leonardo sia andato all'Inter, si meritava di perdere lo scudetto contro di lui.
> Sto clown.



avrà potuto avere tutte le ragioni del mondo!!non mi interessa...leonardo non esiste piu


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Che piaccia o meno Pirlo fa parte della nostra storia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> chi tradisce la maglia non merita rispetto!!pirlo e leonardo non esistono piu!!vanno cancellati dalla storia del milan



d'accordissimo con te


----------



## Hammer (1 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Già solo per il fatto che dal 2008 al 2011 ha fatto vomitare, poi magicamente alla Rube correva più di quando aveva 20 anni



Casualità. Gobbo nfame, non vedeva l'ora di andarsene


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> chi tradisce la maglia non merita rispetto!!pirlo e leonardo non esistono piu!!vanno cancellati dalla storia del milan



Per Leo ti do ragione, ma per Andrea no. Aveva 33 anni, il Milan non lo voleva tenere, lui cosa doveva fare? Andare all'estero o addirittura ritirarsi? Dai. 

Pirlo non ha chiuso la carriera con noi, per me non potrà mai essere considerato una bandiera del Milan, però cancellarlo dalla storia assolutamente no, è stato un giocatore fondamentale e uno dei centrocampisti più forti che questa maglia abbia visto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per Leo ti do ragione, ma per Andrea no. Aveva 33 anni, il Milan non lo voleva tenere, lui cosa doveva fare? Andare all'estero o addirittura ritirarsi? Dai.
> 
> *Pirlo non ha chiuso la carriera con noi, per me non potrà mai essere considerato una bandiera del Milan, però cancellarlo dalla storia assolutamente no, è stato un giocatore fondamentale e uno dei centrocampisti più forti che questa maglia abbia visto.*


Quoto.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Grandissimo,un fuoriclasse,certo la scelta di vestirsi di gobbo ovviamente è stata negativa per il tifoso rossonero,per dire un eufemismo.


----------



## Butcher (1 Marzo 2013)

Chi sputa nel piatto dove ha mangiato per anni non merita rispetto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> avrà potuto avere tutte le ragioni del mondo!!non mi interessa...leonardo non esiste piu



ci fosse la possibilità da dirigente lo riprenderei domani


persona splendida e dirigente capace


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Marzo 2013)

Grande giocatore, ancora oggi secondo me è tra i migliori nel suo ruolo. Sul fatto che sia andato alla Juve la colpa va solo alla società, lo dovevamo cedere all'estero e prenderci Hernanes.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Marzo 2013)

E' stato grande calcisticamnete nel Milan, è fuori dubbio, ma è andato ai gobbi mostrando con le sue parole di essere un voltagabbana.
E quindi nei miei ricordi non esiste piu'. Traditore


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per Leo ti do ragione, ma per Andrea no. Aveva 33 anni, il Milan non lo voleva tenere, lui cosa doveva fare? Andare all'estero o addirittura ritirarsi? Dai.
> 
> Pirlo non ha chiuso la carriera con noi, per me non potrà mai essere considerato una bandiera del Milan, però cancellarlo dalla storia assolutamente no, è stato un giocatore fondamentale e uno dei centrocampisti più forti che questa maglia abbia visto.



vogliamo parlare delle sue dichiarazione da gobbo, non scherziamo dai, si comporta come se non fosse mai stato un nostro giocatore dopo avere giocato 10 anni con noi, per me non esiste più

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> E' stato grande calcisticamnete nel Milan, è fuori dubbio, ma è andato ai gobbi mostrando con le sue parole di essere un voltagabbana.
> E quindi nei miei ricordi non esiste piu'. Traditore



esatto


----------



## runner (1 Marzo 2013)

vorrei scrivere un commento lunghissimo,ma non ne ho voglia.....

dico solo che non ha fatto di sicuro una gran figura ad andare alla giuve!!


----------



## Graxx (1 Marzo 2013)

Un grande semplicemente...anche se gli ultimi due anni di Milan e come se ne andato me lo hanno fatto un pochino pochino odiare...


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Marzo 2013)

sarà stato uno dei migliori centrocampisti del milan ma a me poco importa.......il giocatore siamo tutti d'accordo che non si discute!!è l'uomo che si è dimostrato essere uno schifo!nessuno gli vieta di andare alla juventus,ma dopo 10 anni di milan io lo vedo come un tradimento!non ci sono differenza tra lui e leonardo,solo cassano lo metto su un altro livello ma va bè lui è un poveretto


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vogliamo parlare delle sue dichiarazione da gobbo, non scherziamo dai, si comporta come se non fosse mai stato un nostro giocatore dopo avere giocato 10 anni con noi, per me non esiste più
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma lui è un tesserato della Juventus, cosa vi aspettate? Che dica parole al miele nei confronti della rivale scudetto? Lui deve fare gli interessi della società che lo paga, cioè la Juventus. Poi, francamente che abbia sparato contro il Milan io Pirlo non l'ho MAI sentito. MAI.

Solo un sassolino dalla scarpa s'è tolto, nei confronti di Allegri, ha detto che tutti al Milan lo davano per finito. Volete negarlo? Devo andare a riprendere vecchi topic quando se n'è andato? Il 90% del forum ha stappato bottiglie di vino, rideva in faccia alla Juve per l'acquisto. L'ha messo nel di dietro a tutti, questa è la realtà dei fatti, evidentemente questa cosa brucia. Ha dimostrato che se viene messo nelle condizioni di giocare a calcio è ancora uno dei più forti e i risultati lo dimostrano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Marzo 2013)

nel post mondiale 2006 è sempre stato orrendo, il peggiore in campo quasi sempre

ma prima era fenomenale


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per Leo ti do ragione, ma per Andrea no. Aveva 33 anni, il Milan non lo voleva tenere, lui cosa doveva fare? Andare all'estero o addirittura ritirarsi? Dai.
> 
> Pirlo non ha chiuso la carriera con noi, per me non potrà mai essere considerato una bandiera del Milan, però cancellarlo dalla storia assolutamente no, è stato un giocatore fondamentale e uno dei centrocampisti più forti che questa maglia abbia visto.



Sono d'accordo che ha fatto bene a vendersi, però ricordiamoci che prima che fosse presa questa decisione lui mi pare avesse rifiutato di abbassarsi l'ingaggio: sa di essere vecchietto e giocava malvolentieri eppure pretendeva l'ingaggio alto. Anche il fatto che sia rinato l'anno dopo dimostra che gli ultimi anni ha rubato al Milan.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2013)

E' una questione di motivazioni, chiaro che cambiando ne avrebbe trovate di più, a maggior ragione visto che era stato dato per finito. Non si può negare che abbia guardato al lato economico, tutti lo fanno, altrettanto innegabile è che Allegri non lo vedeva come un punto fermo, non lo vedeva nel ruolo da lui preferito, lo voleva ad oltre 30 anni reinventare mezz'ala. 

L'errore rimane a monte comunque, il Chelsea di Ancelotti te lo avrebbe comprato e pagato. Li andava venduto. 

Io personalmente penso che Pirlo abbia fatto benissimo ad andare alla Juventus, in tutti i sensi. Era ancora un grande giocatore, meritava una grande squadra. Le scelte erano due, Juve o Inter. Fra le due meglio sia andato alla Juventus.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Marzo 2013)

pirlo è andato via solo ed esclusivamente per una questione di ingaggio secondo me!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Marzo 2013)

andreino da brescia inimitabile. Credo che prima di rivedere un giocatore come lui in Italia dovrà passare un secolo


----------



## Bawert (1 Marzo 2013)

Pirlo é andato via perché voleva un contratto su più anni e il Milan non lo voleva fare


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Pirlo é andato via perché voleva un contratto su più anni e il Milan non lo voleva fare



non solo questo, Allegri non voleva più farlo giocare davanti alla difesa e anche da mezzala non gli garantiva il posto fisso assicurato. E ti credo dopo tre anni in cui perfino Bocelli tirava meglio le punizioni e i calcio d'angolo...


----------



## Bawert (2 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> non solo questo, Allegri non voleva più farlo giocare davanti alla difesa e anche da mezzala non gli garantiva il posto fisso assicurato. E ti credo dopo tre anni in cui perfino Bocelli tirava meglio le punizioni e i calcio d'angolo...



Quando Pirlo era disponibile con Allegri ha sempre giocato.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Qua secondo me si confondono le cose. Pirlo non era una bandiera del Milan, cosi come sheva kaka seedorf ecc.

Le bandiere del Milan si contano sulle dite di una mano.

Lui ed il Milan non hanno trovato un accordo ed lui giustamente se ne è andato, alla rube gli hanno offerto tanti soldi che in altri posti non ti davano ed ha accettato. Punto.

Che doveva fare ritirarsi? Dai su

Non è stato una Bandiera ma comunque fa parte della storia del Milan per quello che ha fatto


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qua secondo me si confondono le cose. Pirlo non era una bandiera del Milan, cosi come sheva kaka seedorf ecc.
> 
> Le bandiere del Milan si contano sulle dite di una mano.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti,non m'è piaciuto il passaggio alla Juve,ma è finita lì.Sarebbe stato devastante un approdo ai bianconeri di un Ambro,Gattuso,Nesta e calciatori simili.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Su Pirlo su può dire di tutto ma non si può negare che rientri tra i grandi che hanno giocato con il Milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Per me non merita di stare nella Hall Of Fame.
Lo meriterebbe sicuramente per quanto fatto sul campo,ma a mio parere uno a cui importa poco del Milan non può essere ricordato come un Pippo,Maldini,Baresi,ecc.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me non merita di stare nella Hall Of Fame.
> Lo meriterebbe sicuramente per quanto fatto sul campo,ma a mio parere uno a cui importa poco del Milan non può essere ricordato come un Pippo,Maldini,Baresi,ecc.



....non sono d'accordo, nella Hall Of Fame, secondo me, possono starci tutti i calciatori che hanno dato molto al Milan. Certo poi Pirlo ha commesso degli errori ma non mi sembra che si possano cancellare anni di successi con noi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non sono d'accordo, nella Hall Of Fame, secondo me, possono starci tutti i calciatori che hanno dato molto al Milan. Certo poi Pirlo ha commesso degli errori ma non mi sembra che si possano cancellare anni di successi con noi.



Assolutamente,ma dipende dal senso che dai tu alla HOF.
Per me un posto nella HOF và al di là delle sole prestazioni sul campo (che come ho già detto,darebbero a Pirlo tutto il diritto di starci),tutto quì.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Assolutamente,ma dipende dal senso che dai tu alla HOF.
> Per me un posto nella HOF và al di là delle sole prestazioni sul campo (che come ho già detto,darebbero a Pirlo tutto il diritto di starci),tutto quì.



Per me il requisito unico ed indispensabile è quello di aver contribuito, da protagonista, ai grandi successi del Milan. Poi, ripeto, non possiamo pretendere che tutti mostrino lo stesso attaccamento alla maglia come Maldini.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Assolutamente,ma dipende dal senso che dai tu alla HOF.
> Per me un posto nella HOF và al di là delle sole prestazioni sul campo (che come ho già detto,darebbero a Pirlo tutto il diritto di starci),tutto quì.



Si ma se nella Hall of Fame mettiamo realmente solo le leggende per me più di 4-5 calciatori non mettiamo allora. Nell'ottica di mettere calciatori che in un modo o nell'altro hanno fatto parte della storia del Milan Pirlo appunto ci sta alla grande.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me il requisito unico ed indispensabile è quello di aver contribuito, da protagonista, ai grandi successi del Milan. Poi, ripeto, non possiamo pretendere che tutti mostrino lo stesso attaccamento alla maglia come Maldini.





Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma se nella Hall of Fame mettiamo realmente solo le leggende per me più di 4-5 calciatori non mettiamo allora. Nell'ottica di mettere calciatori che in un modo o nell'altro hanno fatto parte della storia del Milan Pirlo appunto ci sta alla grande.



Certo,opinioni.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Certo,opinioni.



....sempre di opinioni si tratta, alcune sono maggioritarie ed altre minoritarie....


----------



## rossovero (2 Marzo 2013)

Non so, ho il cuore diviso su Pirlo. La grande ammirazione per il calciatore, l'amarezza di averlo visto andare (e vincere) dai gobbi. Molti altri non ci sarebbero andati, è vero, ma i calciatori sono anche professionisti e alla Juve non gioca gratis. Per me il grande errore è stato della dirigenza e a quanto mi ricordo non era felice di lasciare il Milan. Non so.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

L'ho ammirato e considero un errore non averlo ceduto nel 2009 ad una qualunque squadra estera.
Ad oggi, viste le scelte fatte, non lo considero.


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Molti altri non ci sarebbero andati, è vero, ma i calciatori sono anche professionisti e alla Juve non gioca gratis.



Al Milan prendeva 5 e ha fatto la sceneggiata che sarebbe scappato in Inghilterra per giocare a 6. Alla Juventus nonostante la stagione dello scorso anno ha sempre preso 3.5....fa la carità.


----------



## rossovero (3 Marzo 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Al Milan prendeva 5 e ha fatto la sceneggiata che sarebbe scappato in Inghilterra per giocare a 6. Alla Juventus nonostante la stagione dello scorso anno ha sempre preso 3.5....fa la carità.



Così dicono...


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi, inutile lamentarsi. Cosa vi aspettavate da un INTERISTA?


----------



## rossovero (3 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, inutile lamentarsi. Cosa vi aspettavate da un INTERISTA?



Per quello non mi meravigliai troppo del passaggio alla Juve. Se venne da noi perché non a Torino. Quello che mi meraviglia é l´ingaggio, come mi meraviglia che gente come Vidal non vada a batter cassa dopo 1 anno e mezzo di prestazioni super. Da noi dopo due mesi giá vogliono l´aumento.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Marzo 2013)

colui che ha rinnegato 9 anni di milan!! Bruciasse.


----------



## rossovero (7 Marzo 2013)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> colui che ha rinnegato 9 anni di milan!! Bruciasse.



10


----------



## Tobi (7 Marzo 2013)

Mettiamo accanto a Pirlo Ambrosini e Nocerino e vediamo cosa fa...
Montolivo ha fatto super prestazioni senza avere Vidal Marchisio Pogba accanto. Per me riccardo al momento è il centrocampista italiano piu forte e completo


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo sta facendo una grande stagione, ma Pirlo è un fuoriclasse vero, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me non merita di stare nella Hall Of Fame.
> Lo meriterebbe sicuramente per quanto fatto sul campo,ma a mio parere uno a cui importa poco del Milan non può essere ricordato come un Pippo,Maldini,Baresi,ecc.



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2013)

posso pure essere d'accordo che ora Montolivo è più forte di Pirlo...ma il miglior Pirlo è di un altra categoria


----------



## Tobi (7 Marzo 2013)

ma infatti io non paragono andrea pirlo 2003-2007 a montolivo, ma Pirlo post 2007 a questo montolivo.. uno gioca con intorno zappatori, l'altro gioca in una squadra organizzata, con gente del calibro di marchisio vidal pogba ed esterni come Lichtsteiner ed Asamoah che attaccano sempre la profondità senza palla.. quindi per me il valore di Montolivo è ancora piu grande in virtù della melma che lo circonda soprattutto nel suo ruolo


----------



## Marilson (7 Marzo 2013)

mi meraviglia molto vedere questo thread su pirlo nella hall of fame


----------



## Brain84 (7 Marzo 2013)

Oggettivamente è uno dei migliori centrocampisti che abbia mai visto in vita mia.
Poi se si parla da tifosi arrabbiati allora ci sta del rammarico anche se ricordo, lui da svincolato è andato dove caspita voleva e con il senno di poi ha fatto più che bene anche se questo ci fa star male. Alla Juve è rinato e i motivi sono molteplici.


----------



## Principe (7 Marzo 2013)

Quante cavolate che sento ..... Il Milan aveva proposto il rinnovo forse questa notizia vi è' sfuggita e cmq con tutti i soldi che Pirlo aveva preso dal Milan nn credo che si dovesse preoccupare di quanti anni di contratto aveva e se uno si ritiene un grande campione e sicuramente in grado di imporsi a 33 anni come poi ha dimostrato . Nn e' stato un cuore rossonero, anzi è' stato uno che ha sputato nel piatto dove ha mangiato , l'errore e' stato nn vendere un mercenario quale Pirlo nel 2009 al Chelsea grave errore questi sono errori che ci sono costati un casino


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Dopo dieci anni di onorata carriera in una squadra che ti ha fatto vincere tutto e ti ha fatto affermare come calciatore (oltre ad averti arricchito economicamente) evitare di passare agli acerrimi rivali è davvero ma davvero il MINIMO che devi fare, quantomeno per riconoscenza verso i tifosi anche se ti sei lasciato male con l'allenatore o i dirigenti. Da quando è gobbo sportivamente parlando gli auguro il peggio e così continuerò a fare, prima di desiderare riconoscenza bisogna averla verso gli altri.


----------



## Marilson (7 Marzo 2013)

in ogni caso, nessun rispetto per andrea pirlo


----------



## jaws (7 Marzo 2013)

Ma questi topic non dovrebbero essere celebrativi?
Se si devono trasformare in raccoglitori di insulti e cattiverie tanto vale chiuderli


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Dopo dieci anni di onorata carriera in una squadra che ti ha fatto vincere tutto e ti ha fatto affermare come calciatore (oltre ad averti arricchito economicamente) evitare di passare agli acerrimi rivali è davvero ma davvero il MINIMO che devi fare, quantomeno per riconoscenza verso i tifosi anche se ti sei lasciato male con l'allenatore o i dirigenti. Da quando è gobbo sportivamente parlando gli auguro il peggio e così continuerò a fare, prima di desiderare riconoscenza bisogna averla verso gli altri.



E quindi, di grazia, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Andrea? Andare a giocare in B al Brescia? Trasferire tutta la famiglia all'estero? Ritirarsi?


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E quindi, di grazia, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Andrea? Andare a giocare in B al Brescia? Trasferire tutta la famiglia all'estero? Ritirarsi?



Perchè sarebbe stato un sacrificio vitale andare a finire la carriera all'estero? Non sarebbe stato certo il primo...


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè ma mica tutti hanno voglia di farlo, quindi non è una colpa questa. Lui si sentiva ancora forte e quindi voleva una grande squadra, Juve o Inter erano le possibilità. 

Per questa ragione Pirlo non è un cuore rossonero? Si, non lo è, inteso come una bandiera del Milan. Non è una bandiera del Milan perchè non ha chiuso con noi. 

Ma rappresenta sicuramente un pezzo di storia recente del Milan, un pezzo che non si può dimenticare e non è il fatto che sia andato alla Juventus a cambiare le cose. 

Io non gliene faccio una colpa, qua lo davano tutti per finito dalla società, all'allenatore ai tifosi stessi. Parliamo chiaro, dentro questo forum ce n'erano 5 su 100 che lo consideravano ancora un calciatore, non sto parlando di campione ma semplicemente di calciatore.


----------



## Harvey (7 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma mica tutti hanno voglia di farlo, quindi non è una colpa questa. Lui si sentiva ancora forte e quindi voleva una grande squadra, Juve o Inter erano le possibilità.
> 
> Per questa ragione Pirlo non è un cuore rossonero? Si, non lo è, inteso come una bandiera del Milan. Non è una bandiera del Milan perchè non ha chiuso con noi.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti non ho mai sminuito quello che ha fatto con noi, ho semplicemente detto che per quello che gli abbiamo dato avrebbe potuto benissimo evitare di andare all'Inter o alla Juventus, e continuo a pensarla così. Il suo sentimento di rivalsa mi sembra eccessivo visto che Allegri o non Allegri non era più lo stesso già prima del famoso infortunio, tra le altre cose resto convinto che a condizioni diverse poteva rimettersi in gioco da noi, non penso che nessuno lo abbia cacciato a calci. Detto ciò, finché lo vedo con quella maglia gli auguro tutti gli insuccessi e le sfortune possibili (in ambito sportivo ovvio).


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma questi topic non dovrebbero essere celebrativi?
> Se si devono trasformare in raccoglitori di insulti e cattiverie tanto vale chiuderli



Infatti non andava aperto per Pirlo, secondo me è una vergogna e un affronto per gli altri giocatori che ne fanno parte.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non ho mai sminuito quello che ha fatto con noi, ho semplicemente detto che per quello che gli abbiamo dato avrebbe potuto benissimo evitare di andare all'Inter o alla Juventus, e continuo a pensarla così. Il suo sentimento di rivalsa mi sembra eccessivo visto che Allegri o non Allegri non era più lo stesso già prima del famoso infortunio, tra le altre cose resto convinto che a condizioni diverse poteva rimettersi in gioco da noi, non penso che nessuno lo abbia cacciato a calci. Detto ciò, finché lo vedo con quella maglia gli auguro tutti gli insuccessi e le sfortune possibili (in ambito sportivo ovvio).



Al Milan aveva finito il suo tempo e Allegri non vedeva una collocazione tattica per lui. Gli faceva fare la mezz'ala dai, non ha mai avuto la corsa per farla. Il suo tempo era finito e strafinito con noi.


----------



## jaws (7 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Infatti non andava aperto per Pirlo, secondo me è una vergogna e un affronto per gli altri giocatori che ne fanno parte.



Se secondo te non andava aperto chiedi a chi di dovere di chiuderlo, ma non roviniamo questa bella sezione con commenti pieni di rabbia


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

Il mio problema con Pirlo è che,dopo dieci anni di Milan,è andato alla JUVE esclusivamente PER SOLDI.Punto.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (7 Marzo 2013)

E' un gobbo, almeno per me è e sarà così.


----------



## jaws (7 Marzo 2013)

forse questo topic va chiuso e riaperto tra una ventina d'anni quando a mente fredda tutti riuscirete a ricordare che meraviglioso giocatore abbiamo avuto in rosa


----------



## pennyhill (7 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> forse questo topic va chiuso e riaperto tra una ventina d'anni quando a mente fredda tutti riuscirete a ricordare che meraviglioso giocatore abbiamo avuto in rosa



Oltre alla simpatia che sembra trasmettere il buon José, e per quanto ha dato al Milan, non l’ho aperto solo per caso il topic su Altafini. 
Cosa si potrebbe leggere oggi di Altafini, che: entrò in rottura prolungata con la società per il rinnovo del contratto pretendendo una barca di soldi, minacciando di restarsene in patria (dove restò per diversi mesi), e che una volta tornato firmo il nuovo contratto inserendo una clausola che prevedeva una sua cessione a fine stagione ad un club di livello?
Senza dimenticare che se la squadra senza di lui volava, al suo rientrò crollò perdendo uno scudetto già vinto in favore dell’Inter. Pensa oggi uno scenario del genere. 
Non avendo nessuno (credo, non conosco l’età di tutto il forum  ) vissuto la separazione di Altafini, posso comprenderlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E quindi, di grazia, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Andrea? Andare a giocare in B al Brescia? Trasferire tutta la famiglia all'estero? Ritirarsi?


Oppure aggiungo, bere cicuta? 

Comunque ha fatto una scelta professionale, piaccia o no è così. Sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di male, ha fatto parte della storia del Milan. Non è una bandiera, ma ha contribuito ai nostri successi. La morale ultras irrazionale senza capo nè coda non la capirò mai. Ma d'altronde da chi insulta Maldini cosa ti puoi aspettare?


----------



## Tom! (7 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il mio problema con Pirlo è che,dopo dieci anni di Milan,è andato alla JUVE esclusivamente PER SOLDI.Punto.



Dici? Io credo che in Russia, Cina e anche Inghilterra avrebbero offerto di più.
Lo ha detto più volte, gli piaceva il progetto e poi secondo me (e secondo qualche sua dichiarazione) si è risentito troppo dell'essere considerato un bidone sempre rotto.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dici? Io credo che in Russia, Cina e anche Inghilterra avrebbero offerto di più.
> Lo ha detto più volte, gli piaceva il progetto e poi secondo me (e secondo qualche sua dichiarazione) si è risentito troppo dell'essere considerato un bidone sempre rotto.



Ah,fisicamente sta alla grandissima ora.Erano dal 2006 che non avesse un simil condizione,mah.......


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dici? Io credo che in Russia, Cina e anche Inghilterra avrebbero offerto di più.
> Lo ha detto più volte, gli piaceva il progetto e poi secondo me (e secondo qualche sua dichiarazione) si è risentito troppo dell'essere considerato un bidone sempre rotto.



Il Milan gli ha offerto un contratto assolutamente in linea con le ultime (oscene) annate,lui lo ha rifiutato per accasarsi alla Juve,probabilmente per ripicca (e magari anche perchè conosceva già diversi giocatori).
Ciò mi basta.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

un individuo che se non fosse stato per il milan a quest'ora sarebbe ricordato come un talento sprecato, alla stregua dei vari morfeo e dalla bona.
e come segno di gratitudine se n'è andato a una diretta concorrente per mere questioni economiche.
sezione poco azzeccata per questo thread, devo dire.


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

rosicate solo perché se ne è andato dal milan...non è che balotelli o ibra siano meno mercenari


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> forse questo topic va chiuso e riaperto tra una ventina d'anni quando a mente fredda tutti riuscirete a ricordare che meraviglioso giocatore abbiamo avuto in rosa



lo ricordo benissimo anche adesso, io non discuto il giocatore ma l'uomo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brontolo ha scritto:


> rosicate solo perché se ne è andato dal milan...non è che balotelli o ibra siano meno mercenari



ibra voleva restare e se ne andato avendo un ricordo positivo della sua permanenza al milan, pirlo sta rinnegando il suo passato

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> un individuo che se non fosse stato per il milan a quest'ora sarebbe ricordato come un talento sprecato, alla stregua dei vari morfeo e dalla bona.
> e come segno di gratitudine se n'è andato a una diretta concorrente per mere questioni economiche.
> sezione poco azzeccata per questo thread, devo dire.



ma puo anche andarci ma comportarsi in quella maniera no, nessun rispetto e nessuna riconoscenza verso di noi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> rosicate solo perché se ne è andato dal milan...i



ma ce la fai a scrivere un post senza provocare? dico uno eh, non chissà quanti.


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo ricordo benissimo anche adesso, io non discuto il giocatore ma l'uomo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



infatti parlavo di come ibra o balotelli sono visti dai tifosi di altre squadre ... leggi bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma ce la fai a scrivere un post senza provocare? dico uno eh, non chissà quanti.



ce la fai a scrivere un post senza polemizzare e cercando di capire il messaggio? dico uno eh, non chissà quanti.
un'interista vede balotelli allo stesso modo, idem uno juventino con ibra...invece un milanista li incensa, perché, almeno per ora, il loro passaggio al milan ha portato benefici.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma puo anche andarci ma comportarsi in quella maniera no, nessun rispetto e nessuna riconoscenza verso di noi



che intendi per 'comportarsi in quella maniera'?


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che intendi per 'comportarsi in quella maniera'?



le sue dichiarazioni e il suo comportamento da gobbo


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> le sue dichiarazioni e il suo comportamento da gobbo



fino a prova contraria, chi ti paga lo stipendio va fatto contento


----------



## Harvey (8 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> un'interista vede balotelli allo stesso modo, idem uno juventino con ibra...



Sono comunque situazioni diverse, un conto è fare 10 anni in una squadra, un conto è farne 2 o 3.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ce la fai a scrivere un post senza polemizzare e cercando di capire il messaggio? dico uno eh, non chissà quanti.
> un'interista vede balotelli allo stesso modo, idem uno juventino con ibra...invece un milanista li incensa, perché, almeno per ora, il loro passaggio al milan ha portato benefici.



no, tranquillo, ho la presunzione di conoscere piuttosto bene la lingua che parlo. ad esempio, posso permettermi di esortarti a tornare tra i banchi di scuola, visto che non t'è ancora chiaro che l'apostrofo non va mai utilizzato per gli articoli indeterminativi maschili e dopo i puntini sospensivi occorre lo spazio.

balotelli e ibra non hanno giocato in quelle squadre per dieci anni, o sbaglio? un lasso di tempo un pochino differente, no?
ma forse oltre alla grammatica non t'è molto chiara nemmeno la matematica.


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Sono comunque situazioni diverse, un conto è fare 10 anni in una squadra, un conto è farne 2 o 3.



non così diverse da non poter dar fastidio ai tifosi delle squadre da cui se ne sono andati...anche perchè, un conto è sfondare a 20 anni grazie a una squadra big che ha creduto in te, un conto diventare famoso a 23...sono comunque anni che sarebbero stati buttati, senza quella squadra.
è esattamente come dimostra [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION]: se quello che ho scritto io l'avesse scritto un qualche utente milanista, avrebbe risposto diversamente.
a seconda della fede calcistica, si parte prevenuti.


----------



## jaws (8 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo ricordo benissimo anche adesso, io non discuto il giocatore ma l'uomo



Qui come da sottotitolo _"troverai le discussioni della sezione Ac Milan Hall Of Fame del forum Milan World | AC Milan Forum. Tutti i più grandi *giocatori *e allenatori della storia del Milan. Dal 1899 ai giorni nostri"_
Quindi si parla del calciatore più che dell'uomo


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> no, tranquillo, ho la presunzione di conoscere piuttosto bene la lingua che parlo. ad esempio, posso permettermi di esortarti a tornare tra i banchi di scuola, visto che non t'è ancora chiaro che l'apostrofo non va mai utilizzato per gli articoli indeterminativi maschili e dopo i puntini sospensivi occorre lo spazio.
> 
> balotelli e ibra non hanno giocato in quelle squadre per dieci anni, o sbaglio? un lasso di tempo un pochino differente, no?
> ma forse oltre alla grammatica non t'è molto chiara nemmeno la matematica.



veramente l'ho scritto per abitudine, visto che la mia ragazza è interista, ed è l'unica interista che sfotto per iscritto...e dal momento che interista termina con "a", non è detto a priori che sia sbagliato, visto che può essere usato al maschile o al femminile.
torna tu a scuola, tesorino.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> veramente l'ho scritto per abitudine, visto che la mia ragazza è interista, ed è l'unica interista che sfotto per iscritto..



Ahahahahahahahah!
Dio, che personaggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> le sue dichiarazioni e il suo comportamento da gobbo



non ricordo dichiarazioni particolarmente irritanti.
le classiche interviste per ingraziarti i tifosi sono normali, tutto sommato.


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahah!
> Dio, che personaggio.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



accidenti, è quello che ho pensato anche io di te...[spazio]. 
noto tuttavia che non mi hai corretto le minuscole usate al posto delle maiuscole dopo il punto fermo; in realtà, sto constatando che nemmeno tu ne fai uso, che sia forse il caso di tornare INSIEME sui banchi di scuola per correggere questa lacuna?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ...[spazio].


----------



## 2515 (8 Marzo 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo, ripeto Cristiano Ronaldo, porta rispetto al Manchester United in una maniera esemplare, Pirlo voleva andarsene perché? Perché non gli facevano un contratto a più di un anno, dov'era il problema? Disse che era andato alla juve per dimostrare di essere ancora il migliore (in 10 anni di milan non ha mai osato dire una cosa simile), se si credeva così forte si sarebbe guadagnato facilmente il rinnovo anno dopo anno.


----------



## Brontolo (8 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


>



ci tenevo a fartelo notare, fosse mai che ti potesse scappare.
ah, per inciso: sei bravo a svicolare


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Marzo 2013)

comunque diciamoci la verità..tutti lo sappiamo!questioni tecniche,motivazioni potranno anche centrare ma relativamente...il motivo per cui è andato via è di questione economica e contrattuale...se gli avessimo dato i soldi e la durata del contratto che voleva(e che poi gli è stata garantita dalla juve) lui sarebbe rimasto anche a fare il portiere


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

che poi a me la cosa che più fa adirare è che adesso è tutt'altro giocatore.
non hai più stimoli? ottimo. chiedi la cessione e metti la società a cui devi una carriera da fuoriclasse anziché da meteora nelle condizioni di guadagnare e reinvestire da una tua cessione.
in quel caso l'avrei apprezzato e a quest'ora godrei di stima nei suoi confronti, invece ha voluto comportarsi a tutti i costi da... sinti.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Marzo 2013)

Milan e Pirlo si sono separati senza drammi da ambo le parti. Per me uno che fa brutta figura come uomo, è uno come Figo (la testa di maiale  ), che per ottenere un ingaggio più alto dal barsà, firmò un principio di accordo con il Real convinto che non avrebbero mai pagato la clausola di rescissione.
Per il resto, se serve solo per criticare il giocatore (mi sembra di vedere i gobbi con Boniek ), tanto vale cancellare questo topic.


----------



## Marilson (18 Maggio 2013)

cancellate questo thread


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Maggio 2013)

A parer mio, è stato aperto troppo frettolosamente.
Stiamo parlando pur sempre di un attuale gobbo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Maggio 2013)

Chi?


----------



## Marco T. (18 Maggio 2013)

Pirlo e stato un grande giocatore che deve tutto al Milan ed Ancelotti come uomo fa Schifo un piccolo uomo ! Pirlo ***** Ale come tutta la Gobba


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Maggio 2013)

Chiudete


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Maggio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chiudete



effettivamente lo depennerei anch'io dalla hall of fame,dopo tutto il fango che sta buttando sul milan e sui suoi ex compagni di squadra.Magari per reinserirlo quando avrà finito la carriera e forse si sarà reso conto che è stato soprattutto grazie al milan se lui è diventato un giocatore di livello internazionale


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2013)

sto scrivendo nel nulla, per me già non esiste, anzi non so proprio cosa sto scrivendo e dove lo sto scrivendo


----------



## Principe (19 Maggio 2013)

Io lancio una proposta , fare un sondaggio tra tutti gli iscritti per mantenere o togliere Andrea Pirlo dalla hall of fame . Mi sembra un metodo democratico e giusto di scegliere .


----------



## Hammer (19 Maggio 2013)

Sinceramente non vedo il motivo per tenerlo nella Hall.


----------



## Marilson (19 Maggio 2013)

è incredibile che ci sia un topic del genere


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Giugno 2013)

dopo l'uscita del libro questo topic e' da chiudere


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> dopo l'uscita del libro questo topic e' da chiudere


Direi da cancellare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Direi da cancellare.



e da fare finta che non sia mai esistito


----------



## addox (28 Giugno 2013)

Pirla ha smascherato le armate mediatiche gobbe che si erano eclissate con il dopo moggi. Mai ho sentito una serie di commenti così sdolcinati su di un giocatore di 36 anni che gioca a calcio ad alto livello da quindici. Effettivamente sembra che prima non lo conoscesse nessuno. Comunque quando è andato via ho stappato e ricordo la giornata ancora con vivido entusiasmo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Luglio 2013)

Penso che sia semplicemente il miglior centrocampista italiano dal dopo-guerra ad oggi


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Penso che sia semplicemente il miglior centrocampista italiano dal dopo-guerra ad oggi



 Beh no.


----------



## Hammer (1 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Penso che sia semplicemente il miglior centrocampista italiano dal dopo-guerra ad oggi



Eh la madonna


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi ditemi un centrocampista più forte di Pirlo
Centrocampista ... risparmiatevi i Rivera e roba varia
Come centrocampista puro, per me è il migliore. Come minimo nei primi 2-3
Come regista il numero 1 senza se e ma. Io non ricordo a memoria un centrocampista italiano con lo stesso livello di talento di Pirlo. Forse come talento puro solo Bruno Conti, ma era un ruolo completamente diverso. Noi ad esempio negli ultimi 50 anni abbiamo vinto due mondiali, 1982 e 2006.
Guardatevi le rose delle due squadre a centrocampo, tra tutti Pirlo è il numero 1 in assoluto.


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ditemi un centrocampista più forte di Pirlo
> Centrocampista ... risparmiatevi i Rivera e roba varia
> Come centrocampista puro, per me è il migliore. Come minimo nei primi 2-3
> Come regista il numero 1 senza se e ma.



Per me Rijkaard e Falcao erano più forti


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ditemi un centrocampista più forte di Pirlo
> Centrocampista ... risparmiatevi i Rivera e roba varia
> Come centrocampista puro, per me è il migliore. Come minimo nei primi 2-3
> Come regista il numero 1 senza se e ma.



Concordo.
Ora, capisco che come persona possa essere scaduta dopo certe dichiarazioni, però non ci si può dimenticare che questo giocatore ha vinto quasi tutto nella sua carriera (tranne l'Europeo) giocando sempre da protagonista. Anche per me, valutando tutta la sua carriera, è probabilmente il centrocampista italiano più forte di sempre, però adesso viene esaltato oltremisura, mentre prima sembrava non filarselo nessuno. Nel 2006, a mio avviso, avrebbe meritato lui il Pallone d'oro, altro che Cannavaro.

- - - Updated - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Per me Rijkaard e Falcao erano più forti



Sì, ma intendeva giocatori italiani


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Per me Rijkaard e Falcao erano più forti



Stiamo parlando dell'Italia.
No comunque Rijkard no eh ... Pirlo altro talento.
Falcao talento IMMENSO, ma a Roma è durato pochi anni e poi è andato a *******.
Comunque Falcao è un grandissimo


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Pirla ha smascherato le armate mediatiche gobbe che si erano eclissate con il dopo moggi. Mai ho sentito una serie di commenti così sdolcinati su di un giocatore di 36 anni che gioca a calcio ad alto livello da quindici. Effettivamente sembra che prima non lo conoscesse nessuno. Comunque quando è andato via ho stappato e ricordo la giornata ancora con vivido entusiasmo.



Quoto ogni singola lettera.
L'anno scorso ha giocato bene, ma quest'anno è stato osceno.
Eppure è sempre meraviglioso, da 8 in pagella a prescindere.
Ha giocato benino col Messico in Confederations, nelle altre partite è stato pessimo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quoto ogni singola lettera.
> L'anno scorso ha giocato bene, ma quest'anno è stato osceno.
> Eppure è sempre meraviglioso, da 8 in pagella a prescindere.
> Ha giocato benino col Messico in Confederations, nelle altre partite è stato pessimo.



Non facciamo i prevenuti eh ...
Pirlo sarebbe stato osceno?????????? Hai un'idea del significato della parola osceno???????? 
Benino una partita da 8 in pagella? Poi pessimo??????
Dai su ... mi è andato sul ***** anche a me, ma non fino a questo punto.


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì, ma intendeva giocatori italiani



Non avevo letto, allora concordo. Tra gli italiani è il migliore senza dubbio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non facciamo i prevenuti eh ...
> Pirlo sarebbe stato osceno?????????? Hai un'idea del significato della parola osceno????????
> Benino una partita da 8 in pagella? Poi pessimo??????
> Dai su ... mi è andato sul ***** anche a me, ma non fino a questo punto.



Contro il Giappone è stato veramente pessimo. Non c'è niente di male ad ammetterlo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non avevo letto, allora concordo. Tra gli italiani è il migliore senza dubbio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Contro il Giappone c'è stato qualcuno dell'Italia che non è stato pessimo???
Quella è stata la peggiore partita dell'Italia negli ultimi 3-4 anni.
Dell'Italia, non di Pirlo. O meglio, dell'Italia e di Pirlo.


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Contro il Giappone c'è stato qualcuno dell'Italia che non è stato pessimo???
> Quella è stata la peggiore partita dell'Italia negli ultimi 3-4 anni.
> Dell'Italia, non di Pirlo. O meglio, dell'Italia e di Pirlo.



Qui si parla di Pirlo quello che hanno fatto gli altri conta poco


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Qui si parla di Pirlo quello che hanno fatto gli altri conta poco



E allora tutta l'Italia ha fatto schifo alla Confederation Cup perchè ha fatto schifo contro il Giappone.
Non puoi prendere una singola partita ed usarla come metro di giudizio per un solo giocatore, quando quella partita è stata sbagliata da TUTTA la squadra. Perchè altrimenti è stata pessima anche la Confederation Cup di De Sciglio, Balotelli, Buffon, Candreva e di chiunque abbia giocato contro il Giappone, secondo il tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non facciamo i prevenuti eh ...
> Pirlo sarebbe stato osceno?????????? Hai un'idea del significato della parola osceno????????
> Benino una partita da 8 in pagella? Poi pessimo??????
> Dai su ... mi è andato sul ***** anche a me, ma non fino a questo punto.



Mica lo odio, secondo me non ha giocato bene.
Tanti non hanno giocato secondo le loro possibilità in Confederations, Pirlo compreso.
Col Messico ha giocato da 7, la punizione, tirata da dio eh, non era irresistibile. Se Buffon avesse preso un gol del genere, sarebbe stato massacrato. Contro il Giappone è stato uno dei peggiori in campo (ma tanti hanno giocato da 3 o 4 in quella partita) e col Brasile ha giocato da 5. Mi dà fastidio quando viene esaltato un giocatore anche quando non fa niente di eccezionale. Non mi interessa che Pirlo abbia rilasciato certe dichiarazioni o sia alla Juve, mi infastidisce anche quando i giornalisti si bagnano per un passaggio tranquillo di De Sciglio o per un normalissimo tiro di Balotelli. Poi non discuto la carriera di Pirlo, come ho già detto, per me è il centrocampista italiano più forte di sempre, più brasiliano che italiano. Se però mi si vuole far credere che sia diventato forte solamente da 2/3 anni a questa parte, mi sembra follia pura.


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E allora tutta l'Italia ha fatto schifo alla Confederation Cup perchè ha fatto schifo contro il Giappone.
> Non puoi prendere una singola partita ed usarla come metro di giudizio per un solo giocatore, quando quella partita è stata sbagliata da TUTTA la squadra. Perchè altrimenti è stata pessima anche la Confederation Cup di De Sciglio, Balotelli, Buffon, Candreva e di chiunque abbia giocato contro il Giappone, secondo il tuo ragionamento.



Leggi bene prima di rispondere; io non ho scritto che la confederation cup di Pirlo è stata pessima, ne ho usato la partita contro il giappone come metro di giudizio per la carriera di Pirlo.
Ho solo scritto che in quella partita Pirlo ha giocato male. 
Se poi per te è vietato criticare Pirlo in ogni caso dillo chiaramente


----------



## Mithos (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando dell'Italia.
> No comunque Rijkard no eh ... Pirlo altro talento.
> Falcao talento IMMENSO, ma a Roma è durato pochi anni e poi è andato a *******.
> Comunque Falcao è un grandissimo



Boh, Rijkaard secondo me è stato immenso. Era un finalizzatore, un interditore e uno che impostava. Universale, tanti giocatori in uno. Prova a chiedere a Pirlo( che io adoro) di fare tutto questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ditemi un centrocampista più forte di Pirlo
> Centrocampista ... *risparmiatevi i Rivera e roba varia*
> Come centrocampista puro, per me è il migliore. Come minimo nei primi 2-3
> Come regista il numero 1 senza se e ma. Io non ricordo a memoria un centrocampista italiano con lo stesso livello di talento di Pirlo. Forse come talento puro solo Bruno Conti, ma era un ruolo completamente diverso. Noi ad esempio negli ultimi 50 anni abbiamo vinto due mondiali, 1982 e 2006.
> Guardatevi le rose delle due squadre a centrocampo, tra tutti Pirlo è il numero 1 in assoluto.



Perché non dovrei citare Rivera scusa?!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché non dovrei citare Rivera scusa?!



Perchè è un trequartista e non un centrocampista


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Perchè è un trequartista e non un centrocampista


Beh non proprio.


----------



## rossovero (3 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mica lo odio, secondo me non ha giocato bene.
> Tanti non hanno giocato secondo le loro possibilità in Confederations, Pirlo compreso.
> Col Messico ha giocato da 7, la punizione, tirata da dio eh, non era irresistibile. Se Buffon avesse preso un gol del genere, sarebbe stato massacrato. Contro il Giappone è stato uno dei peggiori in campo (ma tanti hanno giocato da 3 o 4 in quella partita) e col Brasile ha giocato da 5. Mi dà fastidio quando viene esaltato un giocatore anche quando non fa niente di eccezionale. Non mi interessa che Pirlo abbia rilasciato certe dichiarazioni o sia alla Juve, mi infastidisce anche quando i giornalisti si bagnano per un passaggio tranquillo di De Sciglio o per un normalissimo tiro di Balotelli. *Poi non discuto la carriera di Pirlo, come ho già detto, per me è il centrocampista italiano più forte di sempre, più brasiliano che italiano. Se però mi si vuole far credere che sia diventato forte solamente da 2/3 anni a questa parte, mi sembra follia pura.*



Il mio stesso pensiero.


----------



## arcanum (5 Luglio 2013)

Gli ultimi 3 anni al Milan in cui ha fatto ****** non li ricordate più? Questa stagione poi è stato da 6.
Ragazzi, siate obiettivi, Pirlo ha ottime doti tecniche ma anche bei limiti, uno su tutti: in campo cammina e se ne frega dell'avversario, anche se gli passa a due centimetri dal naso.

In Italia abbiamo avuto campioni con qualcosina in meno a livello di tecnica ma molto di più sotto altri punti di vista


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2013)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma88yvOmFV1ru24ec.jpg


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2013)

Andasse affan insieme a tutti i gobbi. Per me i più grandi del nostro centrocampo (dagli '80 a oggi) sono Donadoni, Seedorf e Rijkard, lui sta dietro.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Talento incredibile, giocatore fenomenale. Il Milan gli ha dato la possibilità di essere ricordato come il più grande centrocampista italiano di *sempre*.

Dopo le dichiarazioni del suo libro il suo ricordo di giocatore si è modificato in una sanguisuga ingrata. E a chi diceva che siamo strani perché per Ibra non diciamo le stesse cose..... Riguardatevi quanti anni è stato con noi.


----------



## 2515 (24 Agosto 2013)

Togliamolo dalla Hall of Fame sto maiale!


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Agosto 2013)

Contrario al suo inserimento nella sezione.


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2013)

Contrarissimo al suo inserimento nella sezione.


----------



## jaws (24 Agosto 2013)

Nella hall of fame si entra per meriti sportivi, quindi favorevolissimo alla presenza di Pirlo nella sezione


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Nella hall of fame si entra per meriti sportivi, quindi favorevolissimo alla presenza di Pirlo nella sezione



per una volta sono daccordo con te.


----------



## Dexter (24 Agosto 2013)

che vi stia bene o no è stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre,senza stare a fare classifiche.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Agosto 2013)

Chi è quel pazzo che avrebbe dato i soldi che chiedeva Pirlo dopo 3 anni che camminava. Chi?
Giusto che sia in Hall Of Fame, vincitore di due champions e un mondiale da titolarissimo


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

Io sono favorevole al suo inserimento nella Hall of Fame per quello che ha fatto. Per quanto riguarda gli strascichi del suo addio al Milan lui per primo sa che, se un giorno verrà ricordato nella grande storia del calcio, lo sarà solo per aver giocato da noi.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

Nonostante tutto, credo sia giusto che Pirlo sia nella Hall Of Fame.
Si può criticare per le dichiarazioni che ha fatto, ma non si può cancellare quello che ha fatto con la nostra maglia (e anche con la Nazionale, per me avrebbe meritato il pallone d'oro nel 2006), tranne negli ultimi anni in cui vagava per il campo perdendo 26829101 palloni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Agosto 2013)

probabilmente è il centrocampista (tralasciando quelli offensivi) italiano più forte gli ultimi cinquant'anni (se non di sempre).
ciò detto, essere servito come affettato a una tavolata è la sorte più appropriata per uno come lui.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2014)

E' ancora il miglior centrocampista del mondo.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' ancora il miglior centrocampista del mondo.



Cerchiamo di non esagerare, lo è stato uno dei migliori al mondo se non il migliore con noi. Ora come ora, per quanto sia un grande, ne ha tanti davanti a lui.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2014)

Non è affatto tra i migliori al mondo, però fa ancora la differenza in un centrocampo come quello della Juve, questo è innegabile.


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2014)

Mi ricordo anni fa quando lo si criticava sempre e comunque per il suo rendimento (e il più delle volte a ragione). Questo semplicemente aveva bisogno di nuovi stimoli che al Milan non riusciva più a trovare. Ha letteralmente cambiato la Juve e ancora oggi è uno che può fare la differenza. Certo per come ci ha descritti merita quintali di melma, però è un grandissimo giocatore e un po' mi spiace che non giochi più per noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2014)

per chi rimpiange ancora questo qui


----------



## rossovero (21 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per chi rimpiange ancora questo qui



Si può fare una Hall of Fame al contrario? Dove mettere gente come questo qui, Leonardo e personaggi del genere?


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per chi rimpiange ancora questo qui



Si rimpiange il giocatore, non certo l'uomo. Come uomo merita tanta melma addosso.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Si può fare una Hall of Fame al contrario? Dove mettere gente come questo qui, Leonardo e personaggi del genere?



sarebbe bello

poverino lui si è consolato vincendo la Champions... adesso si consolerà con l'Europa League


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello
> 
> poverino lui si è consolato vincendo la Champions... adesso si consolerà con l'Europa League



Col Real non ne avrebbe vinta nemmeno 1... Per la serie "il timore che incuti agli avversari a prescindere"


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si rimpiange il giocatore, non certo l'uomo. Come uomo merita tanta melma addosso.



se l'uomo non dava il massimo impegno (perché svogliato) come giocatore, non ha senso rimpiangere il giocatore...

non credo che l'Inter abbia mai rimpianto il Cannavaro del famoso affare "gioca male, così ti vendono" 

Pirlo non vedeva l'ora di andarsene, si è consolato con la Champions, ma gli anni dopo no e giocava svogliato... e infatti come si diceva in un altro topic, negli ultimi tre anni non ha più infilato una punizione


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2014)

Bravo Andrea.
Quest'anno puoi vincere il tuo primo trofeo internazionale con un club (Mondiale escluso quindi).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2014)

Ma perchè non stava più bene al Milan? Non era anche un pò colpa della squadra? Cmq non ci leggo tanto astio, ci si attacca a quel "mi sono consolato", che è abbastanza dispregiativo in effetti. 
Per il resto lo affascinava il Real, vabbè... ricordo quando andammo là nella Campioni 88-89 all'andata, incuteva timore davvero allora. Ma forse Andrea l'avrà vista quella partita, aveva circa 10 anni. 
Il Milan in quella partita fu Epico, il mito del Real che incute paura finì in quella partita, e iniziò l' Epica del Milan, che incuteva paura a tutti, e non solo in casa, ma ovunque, sempre. 
Franco aveva fatto una partita pazzesca, più si alzava il livello e più si ingigantiva, incredibile feroce Capitano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' ancora il miglior centrocampista del mondo.



Eh?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eh?



Ho amici che tifano diverse squadre e son tutti d'accordo, è idolatrato in tutto il mondo e non perchè sia spinto dai media. Solo dai Milanisti si sente parlar male di lui. Dai campioni si sentono solo elogi (anche se difficilmente si parla male di un collega), ultimamente Maradona e Cassano e io credo siano sinceri, è un' ovvietà.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

Pirlo non è una bandiera e non ha mai detto di esserlo. E' passato senza problemi da Inter, a Milan a Juve. A dimostrazione di ciò. 

Io voglio ricordarlo come uno dei centrocampisti più forti della storia del calcio che ha passato con noi i suoi anni migliori. Ma stop, non è una bandiera e considerarlo tale è sbagliatissimo.


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2014)

Il Milan avrebbe dovuto cedere Pirlo dopo la Champions del 2007, quando il suo valore era al massimo e i suoi stimoli con la maglia rossonera prossimi allo 0. Onestamente non credo che lui avrebbe fatto di tutto per restare da voi in caso di offerta di un'altra squadra accettata da Galliani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho amici che tifano diverse squadre e son tutti d'accordo, è idolatrato in tutto il mondo e non perchè sia spinto dai media. Solo dai Milanisti si sente parlar male di lui. Dai campioni si sentono solo elogi (anche se difficilmente si parla male di un collega), ultimamente Maradona e Cassano e io credo siano sinceri, è un' ovvietà.



I tuoi amici sono al corrente dell'esistenza di Yaya Tourè?Di Vidal?Di Schweinsteiger?Di Kroos?


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Milan avrebbe dovuto cedere Pirlo dopo la Champions del 2007, quando il suo valore era al massimo e i suoi stimoli con la maglia rossonera prossimi allo 0. Onestamente non credo che lui avrebbe fatto di tutto per restare da voi in caso di offerta di un'altra squadra accettata da Galliani.



Nel 2008 quando Ancelotti andò al Chelsea lo voleva fortemente, li andava venduto, si parlava di circa 15 mln di euro. L'errore sta tutto li.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I tuoi amici sono al corrente dell'esistenza di Yaya Tourè?Di Vidal?Di Schweinsteiger?Di Kroos?



Vidal non sarebbe nessuno se non avesse incrociato Pirlo. Vorresti dire che Vidal + Pogba + Marchisio + Asamoah + Lichtsteiner + XXX
hanno aiutato Pirlo... ahhh. Non che Pirlo ha aiutato quelli !?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Marzo 2014)

Poi Kroos e Schweini che han dimostrato se non essere dei buoni tasselli inseriti un una grande squadra? Togli loro e la loro squadra non ne soffre tanto! Pirlo è stato il Centro imprescindibile di un grande Milan e di una grande Nazionale e di una grande Juve.


----------



## ucraino (22 Marzo 2014)

si pirlo e ancora un grandissimo però credo che negli ultimi anni nel mondo ci siano stati dei piu forti di lui parlo di almeno due fenomeni iniesta e xavi. inesta soprattutto lo sarà ancora per molto visto che ancora deve compiere i 30


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Marzo 2014)

ucraino ha scritto:


> si pirlo e ancora un grandissimo però credo che negli ultimi anni nel mondo ci siano stati dei piu forti di lui parlo di almeno due fenomeni iniesta e xavi. inesta soprattutto lo sarà ancora per molto visto che ancora deve compiere i 30



Iniesta e Xavi sono i migliori interpreti della scuola spagnola, in Spagna ne hanno mille di giocatori di quel tipo, ma più scarsi. 
Pirlo fa storia a sè invece, è unico, è un artista, un circense Sinto. 

Una bandiera individuale. Non del Milan, ma nemmeno della Juve.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] io non sto parlando nè di tasselli nè di aiuti tra i giocatori,ho solo elencato alcuni centrocampisti che,per me,sono più forti di Pirlo.Il bresciano *è stato* il miglior regista del Mondo,ora è "solo" un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Pivellino (22 Marzo 2014)

Un vincente, giocatore di un'altra categoria. Invecchiato bene per giunta come accade a tutti quelli che giocano col piede e col cervello.
Gli altri centrocampisti corridori che vedo elencare non avranno mai una carriera paragonabile, sono troppo legati al fisico.
Per il resto andava venduto prima monetizzando, oppure bisognava rifondargli la squadra intorno.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Un vincente, giocatore di un'altra categoria. Invecchiato bene per giunta come accade a tutti quelli che giocano col piede e col cervello.
> Gli altri centrocampisti corridori che vedo elencare non avranno mai una carriera paragonabile, sono troppo legati al fisico.
> Per il resto andava venduto prima monetizzando, oppure bisognava rifondargli la squadra intorno.



D'accordo. Pirlo è stato un grandissimo giocatore, uno di quei nomi che si sentiranno anche tra 20 anni, come Baggio, come Totti, come Del Piero.


----------



## InsideTheFire (22 Marzo 2014)

mai apprezzato del tutto... gran piede e cervello fine... ma rallentatore di gioco senza eguali pure quando c'era da accelerare... perde palloni come nessun altro... sono sicuro che in liga o in bundes farebbe panchina..in premier sarebbe uno spaventapasseri...


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2014)

Quest'anno sta passeggiando in campo cmq


----------



## Hammer (23 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quest'anno sta passeggiando in campo cmq



Non importa, è da Pallone d'Oro per due anni consecutivi


----------



## The Ripper (23 Marzo 2014)

da fermo sa ancora giocare, e su questo nessuno aveva dubbi mi pare.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> da fermo sa ancora giocare, e su questo nessuno aveva dubbi mi pare.



Massì, è come Totti,Ronaldinho, son giocatori che ormai giocano solo da fermo, segnano su punizione, su rigore, ogni tanto azzeccano il tiro da 25 metri...


----------



## andre (23 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Massì, è come Totti,Ronaldinho, son giocatori che ormai giocano solo da fermo, segnano su punizione, su rigore, ogni tanto azzeccano il tiro da 25 metri...


Totti, Ronaldinho...Balotelli...


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Marzo 2014)

E' bene che i gobbi puntino su di lui
Non riesco a immaginare una squadra campione d'Europa con un cc di 35 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E' bene che i gobbi puntino su di lui
> Non riesco a immaginare una squadra campione d'Europa con un cc di 35 anni



Lampard col Chelsea, nel 2012, ne aveva 34 e non ero l'unico "vecchio fondamentale" della rosa dei Blues.


----------



## iceman. (23 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lampard col Chelsea, nel 2012, ne aveva 34 e non ero l'unico "vecchio fondamentale" della rosa dei Blues.



Noi abbiamo vinto la Champions del 2007 con maldini,inzaghi over 33


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> da fermo sa ancora giocare, e su questo nessuno aveva dubbi mi pare.



Negli ultimi anni al Milan faceva schifo da fermo però.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lampard col Chelsea, nel 2012, ne aveva 34 e non ero l'unico "vecchio fondamentale" della rosa dei Blues.




1) Lampard avrà meno qualità ma ben altra tenuta fisica
2) L'ultima cosa che spero è vedere i gobbi campioni stile Chessi 2012


----------



## The Ripper (24 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni al Milan faceva schifo da fermo però.



perché doveva pensare anche alla fase difensiva visto che Gattuso era scoppiato e Seedorf pure. 
Alla Juve Vidal, Pogba, marchisio, Asamoah ecc.. corrono anche per lui... al Milan, quando sono venuti a mancare giocatori al suo fianco che correvano al posto suo, Pirlo è diventato un giocatorino.


----------



## addox (24 Marzo 2014)

Pirlo è proponibile solo in un centrocampo a cinque, dove giustamente i compiti difensivi sono molto ridotti se non azzerati. E' per questo che nel Milan negli ultimi anni le sue prestazioni erano diventate imbarazzanti, il Milan addirittura giocava a tre a centrocampo. Conte (che inizialmente non lo voleva, visto che se lo è trovato in rosa) ha avuti l'intelligenza di capire questa cosa e gli ha costruito la squadra attorno, però ha dovuto schierare la difesa a tre, che lo ha condizionato in Europa e continuerà a condizionare le prestazioni della squadra, perchè è un modulo troppo difensivista che non produce risultati in Champions.
In definitiva la storia di Pirlo nel Milan era giustamente finita, ma il gallina, da buon gobbo, ha permesso alla rube di rinforzarsi con l'ennesimo capolavoro.


----------



## arcanum (24 Marzo 2014)

Chi dice che il Milan andava rifondato comprando giocatori funzionali a Pirlo non ha visto le sue ultime tre stagioni al Milan. 
Era uno scandalo. Dei senatori a centrocampo era quello con la media più bassa penso....Gattuso a fasi alterne giocava bene, ci ha sempre messo cuore e grinta, Ambrosini idem, tra l'altro con Leonardo fece una stagione tra le migliori della sua carriera, Seedorf anche spesso ci ha risolto da solo svariate partite, specie a fine campionato e in altre partite che contavano. Pirlo no. Eppure dei quattro, ok che era più giovane, però nonostante le prestazioni da morto voleva un triennale a differenza degli altri.


----------



## davoreb (25 Marzo 2014)

pirlo è un fuoriclasse assoluto.

è andato via dal milan che aveva 31 anni a parametro zero quindi abbiamo fatto una cavolata assurda, senza pirlo la juve di sicuro non vinceva il primo scudo.

penso che cmq ormai (che sono passati 3 anni) non giocherebbe titolare in nessuna squadra top europea.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] 

No parole censurate per piacere, ci sono e non vanno usate.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2014)

Comunque sarà un persona squallida.. ma il lato tecnico non si discute.. uno che fa al 120esimo minuto quell'passaggio a grosso in semifinale mondiale contro la Germania che gioca in casa... 

Video da YouTube


----------



## iceman. (26 Marzo 2014)

Si ma li era al top della forma, 27 anni per l'esattezza.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque sarà un persona squallida


Mah, io certi commenti non li capisco. Se è andato alla Juve è stata tutta colpa nostra. E poi basta con sti discorsi, se va all'Inter va con i nostri cugini e ci tradisce, se va alla Juve ci fa un dispetto, perchè non c'è simpatia con la nostra squadra, se va alla Fiorentina, non va bene, perchè ce l'hanno con noi, perchè non ci sopportano dopo il terzo posto nostro l'anno scorso. Pirlo è semplicemente un pezzo di storia dell'ultimo grande Milan europeo che abbiamo vissuto, dai primi anni 2000 fino al 2007. Non lo rinnegherò mai, perchè è stato un giocatore molto importante per noi e come lui, onorando la nostra maglia.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah, io certi commenti non li capisco. Se è andato alla Juve è stata tutta colpa nostra. E poi basta con sti discorsi, se va all'Inter va con i nostri cugini e ci tradisce, se va alla Juve ci fa un dispetto, perchè non c'è simpatia con la nostra squadra, se va alla Fiorentina, non va bene, perchè ce l'hanno con noi, perchè non ci sopportano dopo il terzo posto nostro l'anno scorso. Pirlo è semplicemente un pezzo di storia dell'ultimo grande Milan europeo che abbiamo avuto. Non lo rinnegherò mai, perchè è stato un giocatore molto importante per noi e come lui, anche molti altri.


Intendo sulle cose dette sul Milan.. mica perchè andato alla Juventus, quello non c'entra niente.

Scaduto il contratto non hanno rinnovato ed è andato via. Punto. Mica sono arrabiato per questo figuriamoci.

Ma quelle parole dette sul Milan,per rispetto, non andavano dette


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intendo sulle cose dette sul Milan.. mica perchè andato alla Juventus, quello non c'entra niente.
> 
> Scaduto il contratto non hanno rinnovato ed è andato via. Punto. Mica sono arrabiato per questo figuriamoci.
> 
> Ma quelle parole dette sul Milan,per rispetto, non andavano dette


Se parli delle parole dette contro il Milan sul fatto che voleva andare al Real, hai ragione. Ma certe parole non oscurano quello che lui ha fatto per la maglia. Quello che intendevo dire. Il Milan è il suo passato, il suo apice e quando si ritirerà, si parlerà sempre del Pirlo milanista e non di quello Juventino. Un pò come Shevchenko o Kakà.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se parli delle parole dette contro il Milan sul fatto che voleva andare al Real, hai ragione. Ma certe parole non oscurano quello che lui ha fatto per la maglia. Quello che intendevo dire. Il Milan è il suo passato, il suo apice e quando si ritirerà, si parlerà sempre del Pirlo milanista e non di quello Juventino. Un pò come Shevchenko o Kakà.


Ma Pirlo non è una bandiera.. è stato un grande giocatore del Milan, uno che fino al 2008 si è sempre comportato bene.Imho..

Io parlo per quelle sparate a 0 sul Milan, qua non si tratta di essere bandiere o non, professionisti o non,ma di rispetto! Punto.
Che poi sia andato alla rube o non so dove,questo a me non interessa. Il contratto era scaduto, noi non abbiamo rinnovato e lui è andato alla Rube che lo metteva al centro della squadra e tanti soldini.

Dal lato tecnico.

Pirlo dal 2003 al 2007/08 fece grandi cose al Milan, specialmente nel 2006 e 2007.. è stato assurdo. Fece un mondiale pazzesco e quel passaggio per grosso, fosse stato Iniesta, staremmo qui a fare i caroselli per lo spagnolo.. ma quel passaggio è stata una cosa assurda.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ma Pirlo non è una bandiera*..


Ma infatti per me non è una bandiera, come non lo è stata Shevchenko e come neanche Kakà, che per me era meglio rimanesse a Madrid. Ma ciò non toglie che nessun Milanista non si sia eccitato a vedere allo stesso tempo tutta questa gente giocare contemporaneamente nella stessa squadra. Certo, onore alle bandiere, Baresi, Maldini e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma comunque tutti i giocatori che ho citato prima, Pirlo compreso, con le loro prestazioni si sono guadagnati un grande spazio nella storia del Milan, questo è innegabile.


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2014)

Quando ti ritirerai stapperò una bottiglia, ridicolo gobbo.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Novembre 2014)

Per me non è mai esistito e non lo rimpiangerò nemmeno in punto di morte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2014)

Sto maledetto continua a segnare gol importanti.


----------



## Alex (30 Novembre 2014)

incredibile come stia segnando goal e punizioni come mai in passato credo


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2014)

Alex ha scritto:


> incredibile come stia segnando goal e punizioni come mai in passato credo



Anche con noi ne ha fatte tantissime di punizioni.... ora che finalmente la barriera viene fatta rispettare andrà ancora di più a nozze.


----------



## Renegade (1 Dicembre 2014)

Quello di ieri, ahimé, non è stato un colpo di fortuna. Tutti i campioni, anzi, i fuoriclasse, ti risolvono la partita quando meno te l'aspetti. Pirlo è un fuoriclasse, è Highlander, l'ultimo fuoriclasse vero italiano e ieri sera ha dimostrato che a 36 anni decide ancora le partite, proprio come ha fatto pure nelle scorse settimane. E' decisivo e per niente bollito. Ed è sicuramente il miglior centrocampista dal 2000 ad oggi. Xavi e Alonso possono piangere.


----------



## addox (1 Dicembre 2014)

Non rimpiangetelo, perchè questo pirlo nel Milan non sarebbe mai esistito.


----------



## Renegade (1 Dicembre 2014)

addox ha scritto:


> Non rimpiangetelo, perchè questo pirlo nel Milan non sarebbe mai esistito.



Avesse avuto una società che credeva ancora in lui e che l'avesse trattato nel modo dovuto, Pirlo avrebbe dato tutto. Era un senatore ed una bandiera tanto quanto lo erano Ambrosini, Gattuso, Seedorf, Nesta e compagnia bella. Il fatto è che il Milan ha una società che non ha il minimo rispetto per i propri dipendenti e calciatori, né tantomeno li tratta nel modo dovuto o nutre un minimo di gratitudine. Pirlo, come Maldini, Ambrosini, Leonardo, Seedorf e tanti altri rappresenta lo schifo ed il marcio che questa società ha creato.


----------



## addox (1 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Avesse avuto una società che credeva ancora in lui e che l'avesse trattato nel modo dovuto, Pirlo avrebbe dato tutto. Era un senatore ed una bandiera tanto quanto lo erano Ambrosini, Gattuso, Seedorf, Nesta e compagnia bella. Il fatto è che il Milan ha una società che non ha il minimo rispetto per i propri dipendenti e calciatori, né tantomeno li tratta nel modo dovuto o nutre un minimo di gratitudine. Pirlo, come Maldini, Ambrosini, Leonardo, Seedorf e tanti altri rappresenta lo schifo ed il marcio che questa società ha creato.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo con Te su quello che è oggi diventato il Milan, anzi per me sei stato fin troppo soft; ma Pirlo nel Milan del 2008-2010 si è comportato da ex calciatore. Quando la società non gli rinnovò il contratto (qui stà l'ennesimo errore del Gallina a non averci neanche ricavato un euro qualche anno prima) pirlo veniva da stagioni in cui aveva dimenticato le parole impegno e lavoro, e la maggior parte della tifoseria era contenta del suo allontanamento, si era di fatto seduto sui cosiddetti allori dovuti dall'essere un senatore inamovibile.
Il pirlo juventino è solo il frutto della povertà tecnica che almeno nei primi due anni ha contraddistinto la rube di conte, dove il bresciano si elevava per qualità tecniche, senza contare che conte ha saggiamente costruito una squadra intorno a lui, per permettergli di continuare a camminare il campo e dedicarsi solo alla costruzione del gioco, cosa che per altro non sarebbe stata possibile al Milan per ovvi motivi di schemi imposti. Vedrai che con il proseguo della stagione e la nuova disposizione tattica di Allegri, pirlo avrà meno spazio in campo o quanto meno non verrà più considerato un titolare inamovibile.
Per concludere la storia di pirlo al Milan si era conclusa anche per colpa sua e credo che nessuno lo rmpianga veramente, la società ha per l'ennesima volta gestito male una cessione, e forse come nei primi anni alla rube pirlo sarebbe stato più utile al Milan oggi, vista la povertà tecnica della squadra, anche se io ho stappato il giorno che ce lo siamo tolti di mezzo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche con noi ne ha fatte tantissime di punizioni.... ora che finalmente la barriera viene fatta rispettare andrà ancora di più a nozze.



Oddio , io non me ne ricordo così tante... Oggettivamente ne ha segnate molte di più(in rapporto) alla Juve che da noi...


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Oddio , io non me ne ricordo così tante... Oggettivamente ne ha segnate molte di più(in rapporto) alla Juve che da noi...



Ma infatti l'ultima punizione targata Pirlo al Milan è datata dicembre 2007...fatti un po' due conti.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Dicembre 2014)

Quando hai fuoriclasse, magari non più giovanissimi, li devi mettere in condizioni di rendere, costruendo la squadra per esaltare le loro qualità, ed evitando di fare acquisti senza logica racimolando figurine (Ronaldinho tanto per fare un esempio)


----------



## Giuseppe milan (1 Dicembre 2014)

quando Pirlo ha affianco a se gente che corre, tipo Pogba,Marchisio,Vidal,Liechtsteiner,Asamoah,ecc ecc ecc è fenomenale. riesce a far muovere tutta la squadra.
così come al Milan quando aveva i vari Gattuso,Ambrosini, ma io aggiungo anche il primo Seedorf dei primi anni che con quelle gambone correva anche lui come un dannato.
il problema di Pirlo al Milan è stato quando questa gente, causa età e chilometraggio avanzato, ha smesso di rendere come prima rendeva ed ogni anno che passava macinava sempre meno chilometri.
e oltretutto è mancato anche un ricambio generazionale con campagne acquisti sbagliate.
se poi ci aggiungiamo che in quella sessione di mercato il Milan doveva per forza vendere qualcuno perchè l anno prima si era speso tanto coi vari Ibrahimovic, Robinho, ecc e lo stesso Milan rifiutò sempre in quella sessione un offerta di 50 milioni di euro per Pato arrivata dal Chelsea di Ancelotti, il Milan doveva liberarsi di qualche ingaggio pesante, così come anche dichiarò Berlusconi all uscita di un seggio elettorale.infine se ci aggiungiamo che sempre in quell anno si vinse lo scudetto con Van Bommel al suo posto, ecco che si arriva a capire che ci son state tante situazioni contingenti che hanno portato al divorzio ed i colpevoli sono tanti, non uno solo come si è cercato di far passare per nascondere la verità, scomoda appunto per qualcuno.


----------



## Gas (1 Dicembre 2014)

Il più forte centrocampista Italiano che io ricordi.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'ultima punizione targata Pirlo al Milan è datata dicembre 2007...fatti un po' due conti.



Hai ragione, ma non scordiamoci di dire che per molti anni si è spartito le punizioni con Ronaldinho, Beckham, Seedorf, Ibra....


----------



## mandraghe (2 Dicembre 2014)

Hanno ragione


----------



## vota DC (2 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Avesse avuto una società che credeva ancora in lui e che l'avesse trattato nel modo dovuto, Pirlo avrebbe dato tutto. /QUOTE]
> 
> Era un finto invalido ed è stato trattato da vero invalido. Se si fosse scoperto che faceva finta di dormire e di non poter correre o tirare non avrebbe mai più visto la serie A a vita. Ha fatto il titolare pure quando era diventato la mela marcia della rosa, non c'era nessun indizio che mostrasse che non aveva voglia dato che Seedorf ogni tanto negli ultimi anni andava in campo in ciabatte eppure giocava meglio.


----------



## Marilson (9 Dicembre 2014)

l'esistenza di questo thread in questa sezione è l'emblema della crisi del milan e dei suoi tifosi. Per una questione di mera decenza, quando lo sposterete nella sezione pianeta calcio?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> l'esistenza di questo thread in questa sezione è l'emblema della crisi del milan e dei suoi tifosi. Per una questione di mera decenza, quando lo sposterete nella sezione pianeta calcio?



Per favore, Rispettiamo chi si è fatto un mazzo per aprire un topic del genere in questa sezione

Questa discussione, per quanto mi riguarda, rimane qui.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2014)

Mah, sarà stato traditore quanto si vuole, ma io ci vedo molto Milan in Pirlo, sono orgoglioso per la sua carriera, in un certo senso sta valorizzando il passato del Milan, una squadra che lo ha messo nel suo ruolo grazie ad Ancelotti, una squadra talmente forte che poteva pensare di privarsene. Mentre nella Juve era ed è fondamentale.


----------



## Plasma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Un errore darlo via...........e' innegabile!
Ma volendo aprire una piccola provocazione,chi lo rifiuto'pensando che non fosse così indispensabile???????


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Un errore darlo via...........e' innegabile!
> Ma volendo aprire una piccola provocazione,chi lo rifiuto'pensando che non fosse così indispensabile???????



Berlusconi, pare, che rifiutò un'offerta dal Chealsea.

Cmq avevamo già Van Bommel da sei mesi, e per noi all'epoca era più utile Mark, che aveva 2 anni più di un Pirlo dato per finito, invece l'olandese è mò che s'è ritirato, mentre il bresciano va ancora.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Dicembre 2014)

A livelli alti,parlo di Champions League è finito.E' diventato troppo lento...Fa la sua figura in un campionato mediocre e lento come la Serie A.Le partite di Champions e anche quelle in nazionale parlano chiaro...Appena si alza appena un po' il ritmo scompare.


----------



## Plasma (11 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Berlusconi, pare, che rifiutò un'offerta dal Chealsea.
> 
> Cmq avevamo già Van Bommel da sei mesi, e per noi all'epoca era più utile Mark, che aveva 2 anni più di un Pirlo dato per finito, invece l'olandese è mò che s'è ritirato, mentre il bresciano va ancora.


si puo' dire che il lasciapassare sia avvenuto anche con l'ok del grande stratega allegratore che avevamo????? oppure sono solo del presidente che mandandolo alla juve ci avrebbe fatto milioni e milioni di euro??????


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Dicembre 2014)

Plasma ha scritto:


> si puo' dire che il lasciapassare sia avvenuto anche con l'ok del grande stratega allegratore che avevamo????? oppure sono solo del presidente che mandandolo alla juve ci avrebbe fatto milioni e milioni di euro??????



Fu uno dei tanti favori da galantuomini fatti alla Juve... come quando Berlusca rinunciò a Buffon. "Tanto siamo più forti" sembra esser stata l'antifona.

Guarda caso Pirlo è ancora al top, e gioca con Allegri... ci sono mosse di palazzo, di politica dietro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Dicembre 2014)

Uno dei centrocampisti più forti di questo millennio. Ha lasciato il Milan perché aveva ancora delle ambizioni.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2014)

Mica l'ha lasciato lui il Milan, semplicemente le sue richieste economiche erano troppo alte, se non ricordo male chiedeva tipo 3 milioni l'anno...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mica l'ha lasciato lui il Milan, semplicemente le sue richieste economiche erano troppo alte, se non ricordo male chiedeva tipo 3 milioni l'anno...



Nella sua biografia afferma più di una volta che avrebbe voluto lasciare il Milan in varie occasioni.


----------



## O Animal (27 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mica l'ha lasciato lui il Milan, semplicemente le sue richieste economiche erano troppo alte, se non ricordo male chiedeva tipo 3 milioni l'anno...



In un'intervista di Confalonieri ho letto 5 milioni all'anno per 3 anni... Madness...


----------



## Pivellino (27 Dicembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella sua biografia afferma più di una volta che avrebbe voluto lasciare il Milan in varie occasioni.



Questo andava venduto a peso d'oro tre anni prima che ci mollasse.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2014)

Si ma è sempre rimasto alla fine e credo sarebbe rimasto, comunque dai, dopo 10 anni ci sta lasciarsi, quello che voglio dire è che se la juve non avesse vinto quello che ha vinto in questi ultimi 3 anni dubito che molti si lamenterebbero del fatto che pirlo è un traditore.
Il meglio l'ha dato da noi.


----------



## Renegade (28 Dicembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella sua biografia afferma più di una volta che avrebbe voluto lasciare il Milan in varie occasioni.



Come se Kakà, Shevchenko e altri non l'avessero mai pensato. Almeno Pirlo è stato sincero. Non ha mica fatto un teatrino da un balcone, baciando la maglia del Milan e rifiutando il trasferimento, per poi finire al Real.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Dicembre 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In un'intervista di Confalonieri ho letto 5 milioni all'anno per 3 anni... Madness...



Come fai a dire che sia una follìa visti i contratti a Muntari, Mexes, ecc (pure un Traorè che prendeva più di 1 milione).

Oltretutto senza Pirlo la Juve non sarebbe stata la stessa, quei 5 milioni erano da spendere anche solo per danneggiare la Juve e tenere Pirlo e venderlo sucessivamente. Invece fu fatto il solito favore agli Agnelli.


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2014)

Faccio notare che quando fa palesemente vomitare la stampa INTERA rimane silenziosa e minimizza, quando sforna una prestazione dignitosa lo si acclama denominandolo Maestro

Un trattamento mai, mai, mai visto ai tempi del Milan. Strano


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come se Kakà, Shevchenko e altri non l'avessero mai pensato. Almeno Pirlo è stato sincero. Non ha mica fatto un teatrino da un balcone, baciando la maglia del Milan e rifiutando il trasferimento, per poi finire al Real.



Puoi anche pensarlo, ma non penso che i personaggi citati da te fossero dispiaciuti ed amareggiati dal fatto di dover restare al Milan. Non rivalutiamo questo Pirlo per favore, dopo 10 anni in un club dovresti parlarne bene anche perché ha anche ricevuto molto dal Milan e dai suoi tifosi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che quando fa palesemente vomitare la stampa INTERA rimane silenziosa e minimizza, quando sforna una prestazione dignitosa lo si acclama denominandolo Maestro
> 
> Un trattamento mai, mai, mai visto ai tempi del Milan. Strano



Perché al Milan era uno dei tanti, alla Juve probabilmente è l'uomo attorno al quale ruota il centrocampo, questo fa capire il livello imbarazzante della serie A, dove la roma che se la gioca con la juve ne prende 7 dal bayern, dove la Juventus fa fatica a vincere contro l'olimpiacos.....stiamo parlando di una serie A dove Toni, TONI a non so quanti anni fa il fenomeno a Verona, provate a mettere Pirlo in premier League, secondo me a parte il fatto che non sarebbe titolare ne al Chelsea, ne al City, con i ritmi che ci sono in Inghilterra non durerebbe 45'. 

Detto ciò, sicuramente dal 2000 ad oggi occupa una delle prime 5 posizioni tra i migliori centrocampisti del nuovo millennio.


----------



## Hammer (29 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perché al Milan era uno dei tanti, alla Juve probabilmente è l'uomo attorno al quale ruota il centrocampo, questo fa capire il livello imbarazzante della serie A, dove la roma che se la gioca con la juve ne prende 7 dal bayern, dove la Juventus fa fatica a vincere contro l'olimpiacos.....stiamo parlando di una serie A dove Toni, TONI a non so quanti anni fa il fenomeno a Verona, provate a mettere Pirlo in premier League, secondo me a parte il fatto che non sarebbe titolare ne al Chelsea, ne al City, con i ritmi che ci sono in Inghilterra non durerebbe 45'.
> 
> Detto ciò, sicuramente dal 2000 ad oggi occupa una delle prime 5 posizioni tra i migliori centrocampisti del nuovo millennio.



Diciamocela tutta: ai tempi d'oro era nella oggettivamente nella top three mondiale dei centrocampisti, ma lodi sperticate come ora non ne ho mai viste. Oggi non è nemmeno nella top 30. Il livello conta poco, per fare un paragone scemo è come se nel campionato svizzero i giornalisti proponessero Pallone d'Oro un centravanti che fa 40 gol, non ha il minimo senso.


----------



## SlimShady (29 Dicembre 2014)

la campagna mediatica pro Pirlo da quando è arrivato a Torino è assurda considerando che quando era da noi è stato oggettivamente forse il miglio centrocampista al mondo, e non ha mai preso la copertina di un giornale. Ora i giornalai fanno passare questo Pirlo il migliore in carriera promuovendo anche campagne ilari per il Pallone d'oro, pazzesco.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Dicembre 2014)

Il Pirlo della Juve non è inferiore al Pirlo del Milan, anzi sotto certi aspetti è migliorato, ed è ancora il migliore del mondo nel suo ruolo, come dice Ancelotti e la maggioranza degli esperti.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Pirlo della Juve non è inferiore al Pirlo del Milan, anzi sotto certi aspetti è migliorato, ed è ancora il migliore del mondo nel suo ruolo, come dice Ancelotti e la maggioranza degli esperti.



questo pirlo non vale la metà di quello del milan dai.. certo i colpi li ha sempre, ma livello intensità, ritmi.. non c'é paragone..


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Pirlo della Juve non è inferiore al Pirlo del Milan, anzi sotto certi aspetti è migliorato, ed è ancora il migliore del mondo nel suo ruolo, come dice Ancelotti e la maggioranza degli esperti.



per me è nettamente inferiore, ogni tanto gli esce il colpo dal cilindro, ma a livello di prestazione spesso è imbarazzante..


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Dicembre 2014)

Pirlo gli ultimi anni al Milan, soprattutto l'ultimo, era una cosa ai limiti della decenza... in campo passeggiava, perdeva il 99% dei palloni e giocava controvoglia. 

Purtroppo andava venduto qualche annetto prima, ma vabbè, che ne parliamo a fare.


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Pirlo della Juve non è inferiore al Pirlo del Milan, anzi sotto certi aspetti è migliorato, ed è ancora il migliore del mondo nel suo ruolo, come dice Ancelotti e la maggioranza degli esperti.



A memoria i gol di Pirlo alla juve eccezion fatta per quello al Toro sono stati fatti tutti su punizione. 
Detto ciò, vale sempre lo stesso discorso, se li fa Cigarini dal limite dell'area nessuno dice niente, li fa Pirlo allora bisogna parlare.


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Dicembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Pirlo della Juve non è inferiore al Pirlo del Milan,* anzi sotto certi aspetti è migliorato*, ed è ancora il migliore del mondo nel suo ruolo, come dice Ancelotti e la maggioranza degli esperti.


Solo le punizioni. Questo Pirlo é meglio dell'ultmo Pirlo rossonero (tutta questione di testa, nuova squadra ecc...), ma rispetto al Pirlo dei tempi migliori é il nulla totale. E comunque sta peggiorando anno dopo anno. La sua prima stagione in bianconero è stata fantastica.
Comunque Pirlo ai tempi del Milan non veniva cosí idolatrato perché era uno dei tanti, ora invece é uno dei pochi buoni che abbiamo in questa triste Serie A, non ci vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Dicembre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Solo le punizioni. Questo Pirlo é meglio dell'ultmo Pirlo rossonero (tutta questione di testa, nuova squadra ecc...), ma rispetto al Pirlo dei tempi migliori é il nulla totale. E comunque sta peggiorando anno dopo anno. La sua prima stagione in bianconero è stata fantastica.
> Comunque Pirlo ai tempi del Milan non veniva cosí idolatrato perché era uno dei tanti, ora invece é uno dei pochi buoni che abbiamo in questa triste Serie A, non ci vedo nulla di strano.



Concordo. La prima stagione alla Juventus è stata incredibile, poi è stato un lento declino e adesso rappresenta la serie A, una rovina di un antico tempio un tempo bellissimo e affascinante. Classe ed eleganza non si perde.


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Concordo. La prima stagione alla Juventus è stata incredibile, poi è stato un lento declino e adesso rappresenta la serie A, una rovina di un antico tempio un tempo bellissimo e affascinante. Classe ed eleganza non si perde.


Bisogna pero anche dire che alla prima stagione in bianconero non aveva le coppe. Per me é un dettaglio non da poco alla sua etá.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma andiamolo a riprendere in prestito stile Beckham... Non mi interessa niente che ormai sia atleticamente morto. Montolivo e De Jong son peggio, questo qui almeno costruisce gioco


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2016)

Tweet farlocco, meglio dire: Col Milan ha vinto tutto, con la Juve ha vinto solo scudetti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Maggio 2016)

Ma perché sta ancora nella Hall of Fame sto traditore?


----------



## davoreb (19 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché sta ancora nella Hall of Fame sto traditore?



Dai su, il Gallo gli aveva proposto il rinnovo per 1 anno a 30 anni, è stato scaricato.


----------



## DannySa (19 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tweet farlocco, meglio dire: Col Milan ha vinto tutto, con la Juve ha vinto solo scudetti.



Ma dai, ha vinto tutto con la Juve??? come Buffon vero?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Dai su, il Gallo gli aveva proposto il rinnovo per 1 anno a 30 anni, è stato scaricato.



E ovviamente in tutta Europa non c'erano altre squadre a parte i gobbi a volerlo vero?...E poi da quando se n'è andato ci ha tirato sempre mer.... addosso

Per me non merita di stare nella Hall of Fame del Milan uno così


----------



## Eziomare (20 Maggio 2016)

Uno dei miei calciatori preferiti di sempre, ma indubbiamente non degno della hall of fame rossonera (per ragioni che esulano dalla mera tecnica).
Semplicemente non era un milanista


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Giocare meraviglioso, forse il vero simbolo del Milan 2003-2007 con la maniera rivoluzionaria di interpretare il ruolo davanti alla difesa.
Però quanto detto dopo me lo ha fatto scendere molto nella classifica dei preferiti.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me non merita di stare nella Hall of Fame del Milan uno così



Esatto,uomo indegno


----------



## vota DC (28 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E ovviamente in tutta Europa non c'erano altre squadre a parte i gobbi a volerlo vero?...E poi da quando se n'è andato ci ha tirato sempre mer.... addosso
> 
> Per me non merita di stare nella Hall of Fame del Milan uno così



Per me sapremo la verità solo dopo la dipartita di Galliani. Secondo Galliani Pirlo aveva rifiutato squadre inglesi che offrivano milioni, ingaggio più alto e una maggiore possibilità di vincere la CL....ma tutto ciò è veramente sospetto, la Juventus di Conte non era veramente nessuno all'epoca e tra Galliani e Pirlo il gobbo è sempre stato Galliani.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2016)

Non scherziamo, nella Hall of Fame ci stanno quelli bravi, non quelli "fedeli". Altrimenti mettiamoci Bonera e Montolivo al posto di Pirlo e Sheva 
Pirlo è senza dubbio uno dei primi 3-4 centrocampisti centrali del trentennio berlusconiano, tecnicamente il migliore di tutti.


----------



## Black (30 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, nella Hall of Fame ci stanno quelli bravi, non quelli "fedeli". Altrimenti mettiamoci Bonera e Montolivo al posto di Pirlo e Sheva



non si tratta di fedeltà o meno. Pirlo nel suo libro ha sparato contro il Milan, dimostrando poca memoria verso il club che lo ha fatto diventare un campione e lo ha consacrato a livello internazionale. Evidentemente per lui gli scudetti vinti contro il nulla sono stati più soddisfacenti.

Sicuramente è uno dei più grandi centrocampisti visti al Milan, ma io non lo metterei nella Hall of fame per quanto detto sopra.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> non si tratta di fedeltà o meno. Pirlo nel suo libro ha sparato contro il Milan, dimostrando poca memoria verso il club che lo ha fatto diventare un campione e lo ha consacrato a livello internazionale. Evidentemente per lui gli scudetti vinti contro il nulla sono stati più soddisfacenti.
> 
> Sicuramente è uno dei più grandi centrocampisti visti al Milan, ma io non lo metterei nella Hall of fame per quanto detto sopra.



Per come è stato trattato, non mi hanno mai sorpreso le sue parole. Avrei fatto anche io lo stesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> *Per come è stato trattato*, non mi hanno mai sorpreso le sue parole. Avrei fatto anche io lo stesso.



terzo giocatore più pagato della rosa, gli ultimi due anni si pigliava sei milioni netti per pascolare in campo..almeno la decenza di andare all'estero invece che ai gobbi poteva averla...le sparate sul Milan poi, come l'avessimo trattenuto a forza (e non a milioni) poi sono da vigliacco..se proprio voleva andarsene al Real o al Chelsea poteva puntare i piedi come fanno tutti..
Sono contento che negli USA stia facendo pietà


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> terzo giocatore più pagato della rosa, gli ultimi due anni si pigliava sei milioni netti per pascolare in campo..almeno la decenza di andare all'estero invece che ai gobbi poteva averla...le sparate sul Milan poi, come l'avessimo trattenuto a forza (e non a milioni) poi sono da vigliacco..se proprio voleva andarsene al Real o al Chelsea poteva puntare i piedi come fanno tutti..
> Sono contento che negli USA stia facendo pietà



Non meritava uno stipendio da fenomeno quale era? Si è infortunato di brutto, Allegri voleva riadattarlo mezzala e rimpiazzato con Van Bommel. Chiede, giustamente, un ultimo contratto, Galliani gli propone un rinnovo annuale. 

È un professionista, era già passato dall'Inter al Milan, come ce ne sono passati tanti nelle 3 strisciate. Ha ricevuto un'ottima offerta in un progetto maestoso con lui al centro. Non ha mai voluto andare all'estero.. 

Vogliamo dire che non sia una bandiera? Va bene però una volta che vieni trattato come spazzatura, hai il diritto di fare quello che vuoi. 

Non provo nessun rancore per Pirlo, ne provo per chi lo ha cestinato in favore di Van Bommel e Montolivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Non meritava uno stipendio da fenomeno quale era? Si è infortunato di brutto, Allegri voleva riadattarlo mezzala e rimpiazzato con Van Bommel. Chiede, giustamente, un ultimo contratto, Galliani gli propone un rinnovo annuale.
> 
> È un professionista, era già passato dall'Inter al Milan, come ce ne sono passati tanti nelle 3 strisciate. Ha ricevuto un'ottima offerta in un progetto maestoso con lui al centro. *Non ha mai voluto andare all'estero.. *
> 
> ...



Ha detto lui in persona che voleva il Real fortemente (a fine stagione 2006) e poi che voleva andare al Chelsea ma glielo hanno impedito perché era già stato ceduto Kakà (2009)..

Non diciamo che non poteva andare all'estero..ha scelto lui di andare alla Juve, pigliando pure meno..insomma ha voltato le spalle a chi l'ha tifato per 10 anni


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha detto lui in persona che voleva il Real fortemente (a fine stagione 2006) e poi che voleva andare al Chelsea ma glielo hanno impedito perché era già stato ceduto Kakà (2009)..
> 
> Non diciamo che non poteva andare all'estero..ha scelto lui di andare alla Juve, pigliando pure meno..insomma ha voltato le spalle a chi l'ha tifato per 10 anni



Sul l'andare all'estero mi riferivo al 2011. Troppo in là con gli anni per riadattarsi, troppo logoro per l'Inghilterra e troppo competitivo il Real. 
Poteva andare solo alla Rube. Forse alla Roma, infatti dichiarò che all'inizio voleva andare nella Capitale, ma alla fine ha preso la decisione migliore per lui. 

È stato il Milan a voltargli le spalle per primo e non essendo Maldini, è andato dove voleva. Così "impariamo" anche a con testarlo dagli spalti


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Sul l'andare all'estero mi riferivo al 2011. Troppo in là con gli anni per riadattarsi, troppo logoro per l'Inghilterra e troppo competitivo il Real.
> Poteva andare solo alla Rube. Forse alla Roma, infatti dichiarò che all'inizio voleva andare nella Capitale, ma alla fine ha preso la decisione migliore per lui.
> 
> È stato il Milan a voltargli le spalle per primo e non essendo Maldini, è andato dove voleva. Così "impariamo" anche a con testarlo dagli spalti



Eh certo, mica lo puoi fischiare ogni tanto uno dopo due anni che passeggia perché voleva essere ceduto e l'hanno trattenuto a suon di milioni..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh certo, mica lo puoi fischiare ogni tanto uno dopo due anni che passeggia perché voleva essere ceduto e l'hanno trattenuto a suon di milioni..



Io questa cosa non ce la vedo. Tu parli di mancanza di professionalità e di premeditazione che secondo me non sussistono. 

Abeba finito gli stimoli, c'è stata una diaspora del gruppo storico, ha subito un grave infortunio e si è trovato in conflitto con allenatore e società. 

Non lo conservo nel cuore come uno dei grandi ma, ripeto, non nutro alcun astio nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Io questa cosa non ce la vedo. Tu parli di mancanza di professionalità e di premeditazione che secondo me non sussistono.
> 
> Abeba finito gli stimoli, c'è stata una diaspora del gruppo storico, ha subito un grave infortunio e si è trovato in conflitto con allenatore e società.
> 
> Non lo conservo nel cuore come uno dei grandi ma, ripeto, non nutro alcun astio nei suoi confronti.



Io si per come ha sparato melma da quando se n'é andato non avendo mai mezza parola di riguardo per noi tifosi, zero..gli fregava solo dei suoi 4 amichetti a milanello..
Affari suoi eh, ma sinceramente per me è un uomo da niente..
Ripeto, non capisco cosa ci fa nella Hall of Fame uno che ha eslicitamente fatto capire che lui è stato al Milan controvoglia..e devo vederlo lì al fianco di Maldini e Baresi?


----------



## Gas (6 Giugno 2016)

Concordo con [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION], ciò non toglie che un grande professionista ed uomo si sarebbe potuto risparmiare certe uscite verso la sua vecchia squadra con chi si è consacrato ed ha vinto tutto.
Appunto, come si fa a non mettere Pirlo nella nostra Hall of Fame ? Arriva giovane e trequartista, al Milan si converte in play basso e si afferma come uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo, con noi vince TUTTO da titolarissimo indiscusso ed indiscutibile e vince pure un mondiale con l' Italia. Non pò non esserci.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Giugno 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo con [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION], ciò non toglie che un grande professionista ed uomo si sarebbe potuto risparmiare certe uscite verso la sua vecchia squadra con chi si è consacrato ed ha vinto tutto.
> Appunto, come si fa a non mettere Pirlo nella nostra Hall of Fame ? Arriva giovane e trequartista, al Milan si converte in play basso e si afferma come uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo, con noi vince TUTTO da titolarissimo indiscusso ed indiscutibile e vince pure un mondiale con l' Italia. Non pò non esserci.



Condivido in pieno. 
Poi il premio moralità non glielo assegnano. Ma se guardiamo il giocatore è sicuramente il miglior centrocampista italiano degli ultimi 30 anni e uno dei migliori di sempre, non solo a livello Nazionale.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

Sta discussione su Pirlo è agghiacciante 

P.S. Anche Maldini fu vicino al Real Madrid. Togliamolo dalla Hall of fame


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Io non gli rinfaccio tanto il passaggio alla juve, che ci poteva stare, quanto le dichiarazioni successive.
E' stato incredibilmente freddo verso il Milan. Come se fosse stata una semplice squadra di passaggio della sua carriera. Come se ci avesse giocato controvoglia. Anche in seguito, mai una parola d'affetto o un segno di rispetto o riconoscenza.
Per carità, meglio così che fare il lecchino di berlusconi e galliani come altre leggende o psudo-tali, però il Pirlo uomo mi ha deluso e di molto.
Detto questo, la presenza nella Hall of Fame ci stà, anche perchè di giocatori così non ne vedremo più al Milan...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io non gli rinfaccio tanto il passaggio alla juve, che ci poteva stare, quanto le dichiarazioni successive.
> E' stato incredibilmente freddo verso il Milan. Come se fosse stata una semplice squadra di passaggio della sua carriera. Come se ci avesse giocato controvoglia. Anche in seguito, mai una parola d'affetto o un segno di rispetto o riconoscenza.
> Per carità, meglio così che fare il lecchino di berlusconi e galliani come altre leggende o psudo-tali, però il Pirlo uomo mi ha deluso e di molto.
> Detto questo, la presenza nella Hall of Fame ci stà, anche perchè di giocatori così non ne vedremo più al Milan...



Lui era interista, è stato anche il primo ad affermare che se il Milan non avesse disputato la champions nell'anno di calciopoli avrebbe preferito cambiare aria,
ma nonostante tutto il suo apporto al Milan è sempre stato molto professionale e in fin dei conti siamo la società che ha goduto delle prestazioni del Pirlo migliore,
In definitiva non è entrato nel nostro cuore come leggende del livello di Baresi, Maldini, Gattuso Inzaghi ecc, ma non si può nemmeno disprezzarlo, 
Insomma vedetela così, abbiamo goduto del meglio di un interista per la dabbedaggine dei cugini, e pur sempre una goduria


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Lui era interista, è stato anche il primo ad affermare che se il Milan non avesse disputato la champions nell'anno di calciopoli avrebbe preferito cambiare aria,
> ma nonostante tutto il suo apporto al Milan è sempre stato molto professionale e in fin dei conti siamo la società che ha goduto delle prestazioni del Pirlo migliore,
> In definitiva non è entrato nel nostro cuore come leggende del livello di Baresi, Maldini, Gattuso Inzaghi ecc, ma non si può nemmeno disprezzarlo,
> Insomma vedetela così, abbiamo goduto del meglio di un interista per la dabbedaggine dei cugini, e pur sempre una goduria



Magari disprezzarlo no, però un po' di delusione c'è stata e c'è ancora pensando alle sua parole. Io capisco che si possa essere sentito scaricato, capisco anche che nel 2006 avesse avuto voglia di andare al real, ma un po' di riconoscenza ed affetto verso il Milan e i suoi tifosi avrebbe potuto mostrarli...
Anche sull'impegno, la sensazione è che, dopo il 2007, non abbia dato il 100% per la maglia, considerando poi cosa ha fatto nei successivi anni in bianconero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Magari disprezzarlo no, però un po' di delusione c'è stata e c'è ancora pensando alle sua parole. Io capisco che si possa essere sentito scaricato, capisco anche che nel 2006 avesse avuto voglia di andare al real, ma un po' di riconoscenza ed affetto verso il Milan e i suoi tifosi avrebbe potuto mostrarli...
> Anche sull'impegno, la sensazione è che, dopo il 2007, non abbia dato il 100% per la maglia, considerando poi cosa ha fatto nei successivi anni in bianconero.



Credo che il suo caso sia molto simile a quello di Inzaghi con la Juve, ci ha giocato per anni, ha fatto il suo, ma non ha mai preso con l'ambiente... al Milan si vedeva che aveva un'altro entusiasmo


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che il suo caso sia molto simile a quello di Inzaghi con la Juve, ci ha giocato per anni, ha fatto il suo, ma non ha mai preso con l'ambiente... al Milan si vedeva che aveva un'altro entusiasmo



Sì, però Inzaghi alla juve ha giocato 4 stagioni, mentre Pirlo nel Milan 10.
Più che altro Pirlo deve tanto al Milan. Fu preso che sembrava già un trequartista fallito, ed è diventato uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Dopo le parole di oggi ancora lo teniamo in Hall of Fame sto gobbo?

Francamente non capisco il senso..non ha mai speso mezza parola verso i tifosi, ha solo sputato sul Milan dal suo addio..

Siamo dei veri masochisti a continuare a considerarlo..


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo le parole di oggi ancora lo teniamo in Hall of Fame sto gobbo?
> 
> Francamente non capisco il senso..non ha mai speso mezza parola verso i tifosi, ha solo sputato sul Milan dal suo addio..
> 
> Siamo dei veri masochisti a continuare a considerarlo..



Cos'ha detto?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cos'ha detto?



Jino, leggi qui: http://www.milanworld.net/pirlo-supercoppa-ho-tifato-juve-vt43737.html


----------



## martinmilan (18 Gennaio 2017)

Non si possono dire queste cose...è diventato grande grazie al Milan...sto finto intellettuale..


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non si possono dire queste cose...è diventato grande grazie al Milan...sto finto intellettuale..



Infatti molti non considerano che è arrivato da noi a 22 anni..se non fosse stato per il Milan e i Carletti (Mazzone/Ancelotti) avrebbe finito per fare una carriera alla Morfeo o giù di lì, perché come trequartista non avrebbe mai trovato la sua dimensione effettiva..peccato che allora (nel 2002) solo noi giocavamo in quel modo col regista basso dedito solo all'impostazione..

Ripeto, stima per il giocatore, ma certe frasi pesano più dei fatti..ho visto più amore per noi in quel mercenario di ibra


----------



## wfiesso (18 Gennaio 2017)

Molto amareggiato, capisco che ha dei sassolini da togliersi ma un affronto simile a noi tifosi non doveva farlo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Gennaio 2017)

gobbo schifoso. Per me sei morto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Gennaio 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda possiamo anche toglierlo da questa sezione


----------



## ralf (18 Gennaio 2017)

Patetico.


----------



## Black (18 Gennaio 2017)

per piacere, togliamolo da questa sezione non lo merita!


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2017)

vergognati


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Gennaio 2017)

Rimozione da questa sezione per favore.


----------



## CrisRs (20 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Rimozione da questa sezione per favore.



quoto...via subito dalla hall of fame...non è degno di star qui


----------



## Dany20 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Grande giocatore ma come uomo sei una schifezza.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore ma come uomo sei una schifezza.


.

Ma tanto può spararci frecciatine quanto gli pare, ma i libri di storia quando parleranno di lui metteranno sempre al primo posto ciò che ha fatto al Milan. Per la sua gioia da tifoso juventino.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Gennaio 2017)

È già stato detto che si può chiudere questa pagina? Perché mi accodo a chi lo.ha chiesto finora


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Gennaio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> È già stato detto che si può chiudere questa pagina? Perché mi accodo a chi lo.ha chiesto finora



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> È già stato detto che si può chiudere questa pagina? Perché mi accodo a chi lo.ha chiesto finora



Lo dissi e lo ripeto e sottoscrivo di nuovo.

Speriamo ci ascoltino


----------



## Gas (26 Gennaio 2017)

Io spero di no. Nella Hall of Fame uno ci va per quel che ha fatto sul campo e Pirlo è stato un mostro sacro, per me fra i migliori centrocampisti di sempre in una certa fase della sua carriera con noi.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io spero di no. Nella Hall of Fame uno ci va per quel che ha fatto sul campo e Pirlo è stato un mostro sacro, per me fra i migliori centrocampisti di sempre in una certa fase della sua carriera con noi.



Ahimè, devo concordare (pur condividendo la stizza degli altri). Pirlo e' semplicemente il calcio, talento puro, fortunati noi che lo abbiamo visto troneggiare con la nostra maglia. Per me il piu' forte regista del calcio moderno (Xavi Hernandez permettendo )


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io spero di no. Nella Hall of Fame uno ci va per quel che ha fatto sul campo e Pirlo è stato un mostro sacro, per me fra i migliori centrocampisti di sempre in una certa fase della sua carriera con noi.



Il tuo discorso reggerebbe si si trattasse di una Hall of Fame del calcio ma mettere una persona che ha letteralmente sputato sul Milan, come fatto da lui, nella Hall of Fame rossonera anche a me sembra troppo. 

Come scrissi anni fa in questo thread, lo si sarebbe potuto inserire tra qualche tempo, quando il risentimento verso ciò che ha detto più volte si sarebbe affievolito.


----------



## CrisRs (18 Febbraio 2017)

non merita di stare nella hall of fame. Al massimo può essere messo nella hall of INfame.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2017)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> non merita di stare nella hall of fame. Al massimo può essere messo nella hall of INfame.



Vedrai che dopo il closing anche pirlo dirà come stanno le cose veramente. Non a caso DOPO il closing.
Un giocatore come lui che ha speso i suoi migliori anni al milan(vincendo tutto!!!) non può non amare questi colori e non può non ricambiare l'amore di noi tutti.
Tutti , giustamente, ne facciamo una questione di orgoglio ma non pensiamo al suo di orgoglio, l'orgoglio di un grande campione ferito , tradito e abbandonato.
Andrea dal milan è stato cacciato da una dirigenza che ha rinnegato il suo valore.
La storiella della durata del contratto era un modo per indicargli la via d'uscita, senza se e senza ma.
Cosa ci sia dietro veramente lo sanno solo i diretti interessati. 
Io comunque mi rifiuto di pensare che andrea possa rinnegare i suoi anni in rossonero perchè da noi ha avuto sempre un comportamento encomiabile ed è diventato un fuoriclasse con noi e da noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andrea dal milan è stato cacciato da una dirigenza che ha rinnegato il suo valore.



certo
fosse stato per lui sarebbe andato via 5 anni prima, al real durante l'estate di calciopoli

poi ha iniziato a giocare svogliato fino a farsi mandare alla juventus


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certo
> fosse stato per lui sarebbe andato via 5 anni prima, al real durante l'estate di calciopoli
> 
> poi ha iniziato a giocare svogliato fino a farsi mandare alla juventus



Se entriamo nel tunnel del processo alle intenzioni non ne usciamo mai e ci facciamo del male.
Pirlo è un freddo, lo era in campo a tal punto da giocare col la calma e la lucidità del killer e lo è in altri frangenti della vita presumo. Limitiamoci ai fatti : a manchester era in maglia rossonera , ci ha aiutato a vincere e ha gioito con noi. E c'era pure nelle altre due finali.
Checchè ne dicano i bianconeri, il miglior pirlo lo abbiamo visto noi.
Che poi da noi si 'mimitizzasse' quasi tra i seedorf, sheva, kaka, rui costa , rivaldo, ecc ecc mentre da loro era un dio in mezzo a lichsteiner , pepe, matri e compagnia bella è abbastanza ovvio.....
Ma sarà stato un limite loro.
Qualsiasi dirigente sano di mente avrebbe confermato pirlo con un contratto in bianco e lo avrebbe messo nelle condizione di giocare fino a 40 anni. Il più grande centrocampista che abbia mai visto in vita mia.
E se anche il dinamismo con gli anni veniva meno gli avrei messo a fianco un 'cane da guardia' che facesse per lui il lavoro sporco col solo fine di preservare la qualità di andrea e farlo durare più a lungo.
Certi giocatori vanno fatti sentire importanti perchè è INDISPENSABILE riconoscere il loro valore.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sciò sciò indegno...

La dirigenza lo ha trattato da cani, ma lui non ha mai avuto il minimo rispetto per noi... caso simile a quello di Leonardo, con la differenza che Leo (nonostante mi senta profondamente tradito anche da lui, seppur possa comprendere il motivo) al Milan ci teneva davvero, e credo ci tenga ancora


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sciò sciò indegno...
> 
> La dirigenza lo ha trattato da cani, ma lui non ha mai avuto il minimo rispetto per noi... caso simile a quello di Leonardo, con la differenza che Leo (nonostante mi senta profondamente tradito anche da lui, seppur possa comprendere il motivo) al Milan ci teneva davvero, e credo ci tenga ancora


.


----------



## vota DC (19 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti , giustamente, ne facciamo una questione di orgoglio ma non pensiamo al suo di orgoglio, l'orgoglio di un grande campione ferito , tradito e abbandonato.



Non ci vedo molto orgoglio nel rifiutare il campionato inglese che prometteva molta più paga ed andare nella squadra che ha il solito campionato addomesticato ma non fa nulla in Europa, oltretutto era in squadra con Ibra e non ci voleva nulla a vincere la CL ma lui l'ultimo anno giocava palesemente contro la squadra e si vedeva che stava benissimo fisicamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo molto orgoglio nel rifiutare il campionato inglese che prometteva molta più paga ed andare nella squadra che ha il solito campionato addomesticato ma non fa nulla in Europa, oltretutto era in squadra con Ibra e non ci voleva nulla a vincere la CL ma lui l'ultimo anno giocava palesemente contro la squadra e si vedeva che stava benissimo fisicamente.



L'ultimo anno da noi se non ricordo male fu messo in discussione come giocatore e come ruolo.
Regista basso gli veniva preferito van bommel e pirlo veniva addirittura schierato come mezz'ala , ruolo a lui nuovo e molto dispendioso dal punto di vista fisico.
A torino secondo me ci è andato per dimostrare di non essere finito(l'orgoglio del campione!!) e per vincere la champions in una piazza che, come tu giustamente fai notare, non va tanto d'accordo con la massima competizione europea per club.
Non voglio prendere la difesa di pirlo, non fraintendere, però non mi pare che la società lo abbia voluto blindare riconoscendogli valore e leadership nello spogliatoio. In quell'ultimo maledetto anno qualcosa si è rotto e la scusa di quel rinnovo che non si poteva fare perchè ultratrentenne mi sa tanto di scusa. Montolivo non ha firmato un triennale dopo i 30 anni??
Sarà una mia impressione personale, per carità.


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Marzo 2017)

Ma perché serba così tanto rancore verso di noi?

Non merita la hall of fame.


----------



## Black (13 Marzo 2017)

dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi lancio un appello agli amministratori del forum. TOGLIETE QUESTO INFAME DALLA HALL OF FAME non è degno di stare qua


----------



## Nils Liedholm (13 Marzo 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi lancio un appello agli amministratori del forum. TOGLIETE QUESTO INFAME DALLA HALL OF FAME non è degno di stare qua



Mi ha veramente deluso.

Pui anche avere il dente avvelenato con la dirigenza, ma il Milan sono i tifosi e i tifosi ti hanno sempre amato.
Tu sei andato alla Juve, ci hai rubato uno scudetto e ora sei diventato gobbo dentro.

Ti dimentichi che siamo noi che ti abbiamo reso il più grande. E' con noi che hai vinto in modo onesto tutto.

Qusto tuo livore ti rende un uomo piccolo e non meriti il nostro amore.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Marzo 2017)

Oggi ha ripetuto la solita sorfa.. 
secondo me non merita veramente di rimanere qui per quanto odio prova nei confronti dei nostri colori


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2017)

Quanto godo che Pippo gli abbia rubato quel gol ad Atene

E non dimentico i rigori sbagliati a yokohama e istanbul che ci sono costati un'intercontinentale e una Champions


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2017)

Indegno di questo:







Ti ricorderemo così:


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (14 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Indegno di questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2017)

Ma di che ci stupiamo?

Questo qua ha scritto che nel 2007 sarebbe andato di corsa al Real (perché ha più fascino del Milan, più appeal, più tutto...parole sue....) e che la coppa vinta nel 2007 (nella quale ebbe pochi meriti.....) fu* una consolazione* per non essere andato a giocare nel club più bello del mondo.

Perciò le parole di questo omuncolo sul rigore di venerdì non mi sorprendono per niente.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo qua ha scritto che nel 2007 sarebbe andato di corsa al Real (perché ha più fascino del Milan, più appeal, più tutto...parole sue....) e che la coppa vinta nel 2007 (nella quale ebbe pochi meriti.....) fu* una consolazione* per non essere andato a giocare nel club più bello del mondo.



ai nipotini se un giorno ne avrà non racconterà nemmeno la cavalcata delle due champions vinte col milan, penso le abbia proprio rimosse e questo è triste ... triste per lui, non per noi ovviamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Lo ignoro da quando è andato ai gobbi e ha tirato badilate di letame sui nostri colori, mi fa solo piacere aver appreso che si è ritirato!

Addio


----------



## Crox93 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Indegno di questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ancora godo


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2018)

Questo schifoso dopo aver spalato letame sul Milan ha deciso di fare l'addio al calcio a...San Siro: spera davvero che i tifosi milanisti accorrano in massa a vederlo? La facesse al Conad stadium la partita d'addio.

Giuro che il solo rivederlo con i colori rossoneri addosso mi farebbe ribrezzo.


----------



## malos (15 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Questo schifoso dopo aver spalato letame sul Milan ha deciso di fare l'addio al calcio a...San Siro:* spera davvero che i tifosi milanisti accorrano in massa a vederlo? La facesse al Conad stadium la partita d'addio.
> 
> Giuro che il solo rivederlo con i colori rossoneri addosso mi farebbe ribrezzo.



Cosa???? Ma stai scherzando spero...


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Cosa???? Ma stai scherzando spero...



E' tutto confermato: farà l'addio il 21 maggio a San Siro


----------



## malos (15 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' tutto confermato: farà l'addio il 21 maggio a San Siro



Ma non si vergogna neanche un po'? E parla uno che lo ha amato sempre ed ero uno dei pochi contrarissimo al suo non rinnovo, ma dopo mi ha deluso in maniera incredibile.

Che vada dai gobbi a festeggiare insieme alla loro champions.


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (15 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' tutto confermato: farà l'addio il 21 maggio a San Siro



Ottimo, sarà il primo caso di giocatore fischiato alla sua partita di addio.È quello che si merita


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna neanche un po'? E parla uno che lo ha amato sempre ed ero uno dei pochi contrarissimo al suo non rinnovo, ma dopo mi ha deluso in maniera incredibile.
> 
> Che vada dai gobbi a festeggiare insieme alla loro champions.



Già, ci ha schifato per anni, di lui si parla come futuro dirigente gobbo e viene a San Siro a fare l'addio? Ma andasse al Conad ed evitasse di indossare la nostra maglia, traditore.




DeJongFrimpong ha scritto:


> Ottimo, sarà il primo caso di giocatore fischiato alla sua partita di addio.È quello che si merita




Pure i fischi sarebbero troppo per lui, un simile ominicchio si merita solo indifferenza, sarebbe bello se lo stadio fosse vuoto.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Presenza fissa a Juve Channel... e dà l'addio a San Siro?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Giuro che il solo rivederlo con i colori rossoneri addosso mi farebbe ribrezzo.



Non oserà vestirsi di rossonero se vuole lavorare con i gobbi e non oserà nemmeno giocare nel nostro stadio in bianconero
Giocherà in azzurro nazionale se devo scommetterci dei soldi


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non oserà vestirsi di rossonero se vuole lavorare con i gobbi e non oserà nemmeno giocare nel nostro stadio in bianconero
> Giocherà in azzurro nazionale se devo scommetterci dei soldi



secondo me organizzerà una specie di milan-juve, e giocherà un tempo con noi e uno con i gobbi.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me organizzerà una specie di milan-juve, e giocherà un tempo con noi e uno con i gobbi.


non avesse vinto il Mondiale 2006 forse lo avrebbe fatto, ma escluderebbe della gente se si limitasse a milan juve, e ha pure giocato con l'inter


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi con tutto il rispetto ma fischiare Pirlo è da " ignoranti " del calcio.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi con tutto il rispetto ma fischiare Pirlo è da " ignoranti " del calcio.



A volte è meglio essere ignoranti piuttosto che intelligenti che si fanno prendere in giro


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A volte è meglio essere ignoranti piuttosto che intelligenti che si fanno prendere in giro



Non fa una piega


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi con tutto il rispetto ma fischiare Pirlo è da " ignoranti " del calcio.


Bravissimo Lollo,almeno su qualcosa andiamo d'accordo.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Febbraio 2018)

Mi raccomando,quelli che fischiarono Paolo Maldini adesso corrano ad applaudire questo topo di fogna e lurido gobbo,se ciò accade auguro una paralisi alle mani al primo applauso.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Presenza fissa a Juve Channel... e dà l'addio a San Siro?



La Lombardia non è piena di juventus club? Ma anche pensando al tifo organizzato, i viking per esempio.


----------



## gabuz (16 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo schifoso dopo aver spalato letame sul Milan ha deciso di fare l'addio al calcio a...San Siro: spera davvero che i tifosi milanisti accorrano in massa a vederlo? La facesse al Conad stadium la partita d'addio.
> 
> Giuro che il solo rivederlo con i colori rossoneri addosso mi farebbe ribrezzo.



A Milano ci sono più gobbi che a Torino


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non oserà vestirsi di rossonero se vuole lavorare con i gobbi e non oserà nemmeno giocare nel nostro stadio in bianconero
> Giocherà in azzurro nazionale se devo scommetterci dei soldi



Concordo pure io...

Non merita in ogni caso la nostra attenzione..stadio deserto di milanisti..non ci deve andare nessuno


----------



## Victorss (16 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi con tutto il rispetto ma fischiare Pirlo è da " ignoranti " del calcio.


Generalmente ti avrei dato ragione.. Ma ti giuro che dopo le cose che ha detto non riesco a biasimare chi lo fischierà fino a perdere la voce..


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi con tutto il rispetto ma fischiare Pirlo è da " ignoranti " del calcio.



Ma infatti mica va fischiato..va del tutto ignorato, in primis dalla società che non deve concedere alcun tributo a giocatore (magliette, riconoscimenti, presenza di dirigenti)
Se poi ci vogliono essere figura come Galliani sono fatti suo, col Milan lui non centra nulla e non può certo rappresentarlo..

I tifosi poi dovrebbero semplicemente ignorare del tutto l'evento.

San Siro ad oggi è del comune di milano, può noleggiarselo se ha i soldi, anche se va a fare l'addio nello stadio delle uniche due tifoserie che lo disprezzano..un vero scemo..

Ripeto, è tutto ok fintanto che il Milan ne sta fuori, per noi è una persona sgradita, non merita nulla


----------



## DrHouse (16 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo schifoso dopo aver spalato letame sul Milan ha deciso di fare l'addio al calcio a...San Siro: spera davvero che i tifosi milanisti accorrano in massa a vederlo? La facesse al Conad stadium la partita d'addio.
> 
> Giuro che il solo rivederlo con i colori rossoneri addosso mi farebbe ribrezzo.



non gli ho mai perdonato l'addio, soprattutto per la Juve. seppure gli concedo l'attenuante della colpa condivisa con gli allora papponi.

bisogna capire come mai ha scelto San Siro. 
non sarebbe una novità che la società gobba potesse aver costretto i tesserati a fare alcune dichiarazioni mediatiche.

come dice Lollo, fischiare Pirlo non sarebbe corretto. non avesse trovato di fronte il muro di Galliani forse sarebbe anche rimasto a Milano (d'altronde nel 2006 era il più ricercato della rosa assieme a Kakà, e disse che anche in caso di B sarebbe rimasto da noi).
magari l'indifferenza, a meno di clamorose dichiarazioni o altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Per me non si può fischiare un giocatore che ci ha fatto vincere due Champions League e che per anni ci ha deliziato con un talento tra i più grandi della storia del calcio.

I termini del suo addio li conosciamo benissimo e tutti sappiamo che la sua scelta non è stata spontanea...

Certamente non gli farei fare un addio da milanista, questo no, ma una certa gratitudine mi sembra il minimo.
Vero che Maldini è stato fischiato al suo addio, quindi il punto più basso della storia del tifo milanista lo abbiamo già toccato e c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2018)

Un giorno spero Andrea dirà tutta le verità e non quella raccontata nei libri, quella è solo rabbia repressa e voglia di vendetta di un campione dall'orgoglio smisurato.


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo schifoso dopo aver spalato letame sul Milan ha deciso di fare l'addio al calcio a...San Siro: spera davvero che i tifosi milanisti accorrano in massa a vederlo? La facesse al Conad stadium la partita d'addio.
> 
> Giuro che il solo rivederlo con i colori rossoneri addosso mi farebbe ribrezzo.



questa me l'ero persa... ma veramente questo infame vuole fare l'addio al calcio a S.Siro? perchè non al fogna stadium? Che schifo. Spero vadano in tanti a fischiarlo


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi con tutto il rispetto ma fischiare Pirlo è da " ignoranti " del calcio.



ma cosa stai dicendo? intanto "ignorante" è un insulto, e io non mi sento così. E' una tua opinione, la rispetto, ma potrei definirla con altri aggettivi non proprio cordiali. 
Come uomo, Pirlo è il personaggio più schifoso che abbia indossato la maglia rossonera negli ultimi 30 anni. E come tale merita tutti gli insulti possibili


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me non si può fischiare un giocatore che ci ha fatto vincere due Champions League e che per anni ci ha deliziato con un talento tra i più grandi della storia del calcio.



cavoli, mi sembrava che a Manchester e ad Atene fossero scesi in campo altri giocatorini tipo Kakà, Rui Costa, Maldini, Nesta, Sheva, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Gattuso.... evidentemente mi sbagliavo, Pirlo ha fatto tutto da solo


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> cavoli, mi sembrava che a Manchester e ad Atene fossero scesi in campo altri giocatorini tipo Kakà, Rui Costa, Maldini, Nesta, Sheva, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Gattuso.... evidentemente mi sbagliavo, Pirlo ha fatto tutto da solo



Che discorso è? Mica ci ha fatto vincere da solo, ma di sicuro non era una comparsa in quella squadra e stai sicuro che senza Pirlo col cavolo che le avresti vinte.


----------



## Black (19 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che discorso è? Mica ci ha fatto vincere da solo, ma di sicuro non era una comparsa in quella squadra e stai sicuro che senza Pirlo col cavolo che le avresti vinte.



mah.... la controprova non ce l'ha nessuno. Ma era comunque 1 su 11 dei campioni in campo. In ogni caso anche se fosse stato Kakà o Sheva a comportarsi come ha fatto lui non avrei dubbi nel fischiarli. Oltre ad essere dei campioni bisogna essere anche rispettosi dei tifosi che ti hanno sostenuto


----------

